# BC's Fish Length Log



## bernie comeau

The purpose of this thread is too document the length of most of my fish and then in about a years time and every year after, measure again and see how the fish change. My photography skills really suck, and some of the pictures are on an angle which makes it look like I can't read a tape measure :lol: Some of the pictures make it look like I'm out by at least 1/4 -3/4". However the measuremnt itself was taken before the photograph with the tape measure directly on the fish, usually with the metal end flush with the mouth. Most are accurate to an 1/8" of an inch (exception being the plecs and RBP). This is not something one would want to do too often to fish as it is a little rough on them; they do lose some slime coat. Particularily my RBP look a little rough today :lol: , but there O.K.

Here are the fish and the measurements taken, march 27, 2008.










Male dovii, 13". Has a forked tail :lol: as he's currently missing a big chunk in the middle of his tail fin, courtesy of the RBP. He was purchased in april, 2006.










"older" pleco. 13". Purchased 2005.










Female Red Terror. 9 1/4". Purchased dec., 2004.


----------



## bernie comeau

Red Bellied Piranahs










RBP #1) 9 1/4".










RBP #2) 9 1/8"










RBP#3) 8 3/4"










RBP #4) "Bone Head" 8 1/2"

RBP #4, Bone Head, is the thickest but is now the 2nd smallest, as he is the shortest and is not as deep bodied as the two largest. I purchased him october, 2005, at 6-7". The other 3 were purchase july, 2006, at 1-2".


----------



## Mudfrog

Nice fish and a great idea.. Your Dovii grew to 13" in a year? how big when you purchased him? Mines slow lol


----------



## bernie comeau

Tilapia zilli. 13 3/4". By far, my largest and heaviest fish. Not really a very good picture to show its length, but you can see the upside down 14" mark beside my thumb, to give some idea of its length. Purchased april, 2005.










"Newest" pleco. 11". Traded 3 young BBs for it at the LFS, oct., 2007.










Male BB. 9 7/8". Purchsed oct. 2006. aprox. 1 1/2 year old.










Female BB. 7 1/2". Just recently gave away the larger female, to an LFS, as it was getting picked on by the male BB. He seems to like the smaller, more colorfull one, a lot more. Some times, when the Tilapia is busy eating, they gang up on my male sal, but the BB's actually do worse against the sal, as a team :lol:










Male Salvini. 7 5/8". Born nov., 2005.










"Walmart" male sal. 4 1/8". purchased earlt feb., 2008.


----------



## bernie comeau

Mudfrog said:


> Nice fish and a great idea.. Your Dovii grew to 13" in a year? how big when you purchased him? Mines slow lol


It will be 2 yrs I have had him, this april. He was around 5" when I purchased him. He had been returned to the LFS, as he had wiped out a tank, killing all his tankmates ( no idea, though, what he had been kept with or the size of tank). Grew very fast when I got him in the first few months; maybe he was older then I think and was making up for lost time. And yes, he grew to his present length, pretty much, with in a year of getting him, but has definately put some size and weight on, in the last year. Though my Tilapia has definately put more size and weight on, over the last year, then he has.

Female RT, was ~1/2" -1" when I bought her, over 3 years ago.


----------



## bernie comeau

Male dovii X Red terror hybrid. 7" . 10 months old, born 1st week of june, 2007.










One of two female dovii X Red terror hybrid. (I hope there females!) 6". 10 months old. I know the picture is blurry, but for the purposes of this thread, it's actually one of the best pictures as it shows accurately, the length of the fish, as well as shows how most of these fishes were actually measured.


----------



## bernie comeau

Belly crawler pike cichlid. 7 3/4". Purchased april, easter monday, 2007, at ~ 1-2". With out actually measuring him, I would have thought he was over 8" as looks a lot longer then my salvini or female BB.










Striped male convict. 5 3/4". ~1 1/2 yrs. old. Born early oct., 2006.










"Golden" male convict. 5 3/4". ~1 1/2 yrs. old. Born early sept., 2006. Terrible picture! :lol: Exact same length as striped male con but not as deep bodied, but a lot thicker. Who's heavier between the two male cons, I dunno?

I really expected these young male cons to measure, at the very most, 5 1/4", but they were measured repeatedly, and I always got the same measurement.


----------



## bernie comeau

Female Cons.










#1)"petsmart" female con. 4 1/8". Purchased july 2006. Wife of striped male.










#2) Female con. 3 7/8". born oct. 2006. 1 1/2 yrs. old. Brother of striped male; wife of golden male.










#3) One of two young female cons. 3 3/4". Born may, 2007. 11 months old. Daughters of Golden male and female con #2.

The 2 young females are deeper bodied but lighter then the two older females. suprising there is only 3/8" difference between my female cons as the petsmart female (#1) has a more elongated body shape, but is older and heavier then the other 3.


----------



## bernie comeau

Africans










Male jewel. 3 7/8". Purchased dec., 2007.










Female jewel. 3 5/8". Purchased may, 2007. A little older, heavier, but shorter then the male.










Male auratus. 5". Purchased may, 2007 at 1-2". Nasty auratus, making a total liar out of me :lol: I claimed he was 6" in another thread, but I figured he was 6" because he looked longer then my male cons, though I never have seen them side by side. I also claimed in that same thread that my mbuna never get heavy in the breast, nor large bellies. I swear to god the picture is exaggerating, because he doesn't look at all like that inside the tank :lol:










Male kenyi. 3 3/4". purchased, early feb., 2008. Would have never thought my young 'walmart' sal would actually be longer, with out actually measuring the fish!


----------



## Frameshift

Dovii festae cross? Crazy. First CA X SA hybrid I've seen.


----------



## chc

That female RT is AWESOME!


----------



## Big Vine

Nice work, Bernie.
Thank you for taking the time and effort to do this. :thumb:

BV


----------



## thetim6

Cool idea bernie, something I've always wanted to do but never have done. Your fish look great, I especially like the festae and dovii.

I got inspired by your thread and decided to document the length of my cichlids.

I started a Central American thread, but I only keep 3 centrals right now. (I know, blaspheme! lol)

I'm going to start a thread in the Tanganyikan forum as well, so check them both out if your interested.

Btw, are those hybrids really that black color or is it just the picture?


----------



## trimac

nice fish!!


----------



## bernie comeau

thetim6 said:


> Cool idea bernie, something I've always wanted to do but never have done. Your fish look great, I especially like the festae and dovii.
> 
> I got inspired by your thread and decided to document the length of my cichlids.
> 
> I started a Central American thread, but I only keep 3 centrals right now. (I know, blaspheme! lol)
> 
> I'm going to start a thread in the Tanganyikan forum as well, so check them both out if your interested.
> 
> Btw, are those hybrids really that black color or is it just the picture?


I caught these fish while doing a water change and removed decor. Once you stick a net in the tank, most of the fish are in scared mode and have turned a dull or pale brown color. Once you catch them, and take them out of the water, many of the cichlids will turn black in color very quickly. So no, the dovii X RT hybrids are only black, because of the state they are in -------- just like the sals, cons and jewels ect. (The only fishes that I have ever seen go completely black in the aquarium sometimes, are convicts, but it usually signifies a completely different state then they are in, in these pictures.)

The hybrids aren't really too colorfull yet. They are brownish, but if looked at closely, you can see a lot of color underneath that brown. The male has more green on his face and all of them have dots on their body, but the dots are not black like a dovii, they are red. When they threaten each other, their body turns yellow and a horizontal as well as vertical stripes becomes more prominant. All of them have a red trim on their dorsal, though neither of their parents do  Although they have traits of both, so far they resemble a red terror a little more.

I find measuring fish usefull for many reasons. I started measuring fish ~10 years ago, but in the past, usually only after a fish dies. I think what a lot of people will find is that some of their larger fish are not as long as they would have thought, and some of their smaller fish are actually longer then they think. And length is often not really a very good measure of the size of the fish; weight would actually be a better indication; Actually both would be a better indication yet, but I don't have a scale.

Next time I do this (in a yr. or so), I'm going to use a ruler for fish under 12" and place the ruler directly under the fish, for photographs. For larger fish, the tape directly on top of the fish for the picture. For taking a measurement, a tape works good, but for someone with my kind of photography skills :lol: , I think a ruler for pictures would work much better. No big deal in the sense that for my purposes the actual measurement is most important, but I am not at all happy with most of my pictures. All one can really deduce from some of my pictures is a general size range. For example it is clear from the pictures that my RBP are over 8" , but that 2 are actually over 9" has not been shown at all from the pictures, etc.


----------



## thetim6

I did notice color changing on most of my fish, especially on my male convict and old red devil. The convict turned almost all black and the red devil went PALE white! Kind of funny actually, I think she was scared.

I think my RD is kind of fat too! All of my other fish were very firm, but she was extremely soft and her scales would come up if pressed down (hard to describe). I was really surprised at how soft the hump is on top of the head too.

Funnily enough, I found my smaller fish much bigger than I thought (six inch jewel cichlid I thought was 4 1/2) and my red devil was only ~10 inches or so and I thought she was 12 inches (with the tail)!

Here's a link to my thread for reference:
http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=168390&sid=e696284440220d8fdf203de2d7703bae


----------



## bernie comeau

I'm going to add a code to each fish. As I do have a few of some kind, especially cons, sals and BB which I currently breed, it might become confusing as to which fish is which. The first fish I am going to show are from page one , the rest are new since the last measurements ( or in case of my male jewel, not measured the last time as I didn't include my youngest fish). Fish measured, nov.1, 2009:

D.1 Male dovii measured at 15"










http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a1b.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a1c.jpg

RBP.1 Red bellied Piranah. Measured at 9 1/2"









http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2.jpg

RBP.2 red bellied piranah. measured at 9 3/4"










http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1ab.jpg

Pl.1 Plecostomus. measured at 13 1/4"










http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1ac2.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Fish measured oct. 27, 2009, still from page one:

Pl.2 Plecostomus, measured at 11 3/8".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/91.jpg
[url]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/92.jpg

BB.1 Female Black belt. measured at 9":

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/61.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/60.jpg

Con.1 male striped convict. measured at 6"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/100_1277.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/100_1273.jpg

Con.2 Male golden convict. measured at 6 1/4".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/86.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/85.jpg

Con.3 Female convict ( measured and mentioned as one of 2 on pg. 1 but not actually shown on pg.1) Measured at 4 1/4"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/78.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/79.jpg

Con.4 Female convict. 4 3/8"
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/80.jpg

J.1 Female jewel cichlid. 3 3/4"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/95.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/96.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

New fishes ( since the 1st measurements on pg.1). All these measured oct.27, 2009:

DxRT.3. Dovii X Red Terror hybrid. Born early to mid nov., 2008. measured at 8".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/100_1279_edited-1.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/100_1343.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/100_1346-1.jpg

BB.2 male Black Belt born late aug.,2008. 7 7/8".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/98.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/97.jpg

BB.3 Female Black belt born oct., 2008. 6 1/4"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/84.jpg

BB.4 Female black belt born oct., 2008. 6 1/8".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/82.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/81.jpg

J.2 Male Jewel cichlid born feb., 2008. 5"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/89a.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/90.jpg

K.1 female kenyi purchased july-aug., 2008. 4 1/2"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/88.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/87.jpg

RTS.1 Red tailed shark purchased jan. 2009. 3 1/4"

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/94.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/93.jpg

Rest of the fish from the 75 gal. will be done another day.


----------



## bernie comeau

Sal.1 Female salvini born jan., 2009. Product of larger male sal pictured on page one (my line of salvinis) bred with walmart female sal. Measured at 3 5/8", on nov. 21, 2009. Close to 11 months old at time of picture
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2d.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/...art male. Measured at 1 1/2", nov. 21, 2009
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2f.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2e.jpg
Sal.3 male salvini also from the ...red at 1 1/2",but a smaller fish then Sal.2
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2g.jpg

3 smaller salvinis , Sal.4, Sal.5, Sal.6 also from the same march batch, were not measured but I beleive them to be less then 1 1/2" as they are quite a bit smaller then Sal.2 and Sal.3 . I also beleive all 3 to be females but am not absolutely sure yet.


----------



## bernie comeau

Fish measured nov., 21, 2009.

Sal.1 Female salvini born jan. 2009, almost 11 months old at time of picture. product of larger male sal on page one (my line of salvinis) bred to a walmart female sal. Measured at 3 5/8".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2d.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2c.jpg

Sal.2 Male salvini born march, 2009. Product of the same walmart mother as Sal.1, but bred to a walmart male instead. measured at 1 1/2".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2f.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2e.jpg

Sal.3 Male salvini from the same march batch also measured at 1 1/2", but a smaller fish then Sal.2.

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2g.jpg

Sal.4, Sal.5 Sal.6 .Three salvinis, much smaller then Sal.2 and Sal.3, also from the same march batch, all under 1 1/2" , were not measured and are not pictured. I beleive all 3 to be females but am not absolutely sure yet.


----------



## bernie comeau

Au.1 Auratus, unsexed yet, purchased oct., 2009. Measured at 2 1/8", nov.21, 2009.

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2b.jpg

G.1, G.2, G.3. Three female 3-spot gouramis purchased nov.21, 2009 and measured the same day. All measured at 2 1/2". Only one pictured as they are all similar and up to this point virtually indistinguishable to me.

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2i.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2h.jpg

CAE.1 Chinese algae eater purchased nov.21, 2009 and measured the same day. measured at 2 3/8".

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2k.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/1a2j.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

I bought a little scale and am rather excited about having the ability now, to also weigh my fish. Always wondered about the weights of aqaurium fish and I think weighing really puts things it into perspective. Tested the scale out before hand with frozen hamburger, weighing the hamurger and the packaging both together and separate and the scale apears to be bang on, giving the same reading every time. I would supose it's margin of error is probably a gram or so either way (?) so should be accurate enough for my purposes. I generally much prefer lbs. and ounces, though for weighing small fish, grams are a more usefull and meaningfull increment.

The code:

g=grams
Ht. = height

m=male
f=female
u=unknown or undetermined sex
(?)= question mark in brackets after m or f means strongly suspect or reason to supose this sex, but not absolutely certain.

Abreviation plus number denotes a particular fish.
A.= Angelfish
Au.= Auratus
BB.= Black Belt
Con.= Convict
Cr.= Crabo, Pseudotropheus crabo, bumble bee
D.= Dovii
DxRT=Dovii x Red Terror hybrid
G.=Gourami (3-spot/ blue/gold/opaline)
KH.= Kenyi Hybrid. I strongly suspect Kenyi x Pseudotropheus elongatus, but can't be certain.
Pl.= Plecostomus
RBP.= Red Bellied Piranah
Sal.= Salvini

All lengths are total legths and in inches. Photos with the hand in the picture is to give some perspective of the size of the fish as a comparison.


----------



## bernie comeau

All fish measured and weighed dec. 3, 2010 and dec. 4, 2010.

A.1 u (Purchased: nov.22, 2009) Ht.= 6 1/8" 4 1/8" 21g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x7.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x6.jpg

A.2 u (Purchased: nov.22, 2009) Ht.=5 5/8" 3 7/8" 15g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x12.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x11.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x10.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Au.1 f (Purchased: oct.,2009) 4 1/2" 27g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x41.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x40.jpg

Au.2 m (Purchased: feb., 2010) 3 5/8" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x29.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x28.jpg

Au.3 f (Purchased: feb., 2010) 3 1/4" 9g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x43.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x42.jpg

Au.4 m(?) (Purchased:feb., 2010) 3 3/8" 12g
Will probably end up being used as a feeder, eventually.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x35.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x34.jpg

Au.5 u (Born: early oct., 2010) 1 1/4" 0.75g
One of the largest of 15 fry. Weight was obtained by weighing 4 fry and getting a reading of 3 g.
Most will end up as feeders, but will probably keep at least 1 female, possibly one male.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x27.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x26.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

BB.1 f (Purchased: oct., 2006) 10" 456g (1 lb.)









http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x20.jpg

BB.5 m (Born: oct., 2009) 7" 122g (Over 4 ounces)
Product of BB.1 x BB.2.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x18.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x17.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Con.1 m (Born: oct., 2006) 6" 105g (just under 4 ounces)








http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x14.jpg

Con.4 f (Born: may, 2007) 4 3/4" 44g (1 1/2 ounces)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x8.jpg

Con.5 m (Born: early jan., 2010) 4" 27g
Product of Con.2 x Con.4
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x45.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x44.jpg

Con.6 f (Born: late jan., 2010) 3 1/8" 12g
Product of Con.1 x Con.3
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x32.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x33.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Cr.1 m (Purchased: feb., 2010) 5 1/2" 53g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x51.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x50.jpg

Cr.2 m (Purchased: feb., 2010) 5 1/4" 47g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x23.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x22.jpg

Cr.3 f(?) (Purchased: feb., 2010) 3 7/8" 17g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x31.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x30.jpg

Cr.4 f(?) (Purchased: feb., 2010) 3 7/8" 15g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x48.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x49.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

D.1 m (Purchased: april.,2006) 15 1/2" 936g (2 lbs. 1 ounce)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v16.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v15.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v14.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

DxRT.3 m (Born: nov.,2008) 10 1/4" 320g (over 11 ounces)








http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v20.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v18.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

G.1 m (Purchased: nov.21, 2009) 4 1/4" 14g
Innitially thought it to be female at time of purchase, as it had not yet developed the pointed dorsal fin.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x1.jpg

G.2 f (Purchased: nov. 21, 2009) 3 3/8" 9g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x37.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x36.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

J.= Jewel cichlid

J.2 m (Born: feb., 2008) 5 1/8" 54g









http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x4.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

KH=Kenyi hybrid (Possibly kenyi x elongatus)

KH.1 m ( Purchased: feb., 2010) 3 7/8" 16g








http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v25.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v23.jpg

KH.2 f (Purchased: feb., 2010) 3 3/8" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v22.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v21.jpg

KH.3 u (Born: late sept., 2010) 1 1/2" 1g
One of the largest of 11 fry.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x25.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x24.jpg

KH.4 u (Born: early nov., 2010) 1" <1g
One of 8 fry.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v28.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v29.jpg

KH.5 u (Born: dec.1, 2010) 3/8" <1g
One of a number of fry.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v31.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v30.jpg

For mouth brooder date of birth is listed as when mother releases fry; where as substrate spawner, it is listed as when layed as an egg.
Not certain yet what I'll end up keeping from KH.3, 4 and 5. Most will be used as feeders. Didn't actually choose to keep KH.4 and 5 but this strain of mbuna seems to have a pretty good ability to avoid predation as these last two batches are living amongst the rock crevicies with KH.1, KH.2 and my dovii x red terror hybrid.

KH.5


----------



## bernie comeau

Pl.1 u (Purchased: 2005) 13 1/8" 207g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v11.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v10.jpg

Pl.3 u (Purchased: sept., 2010) 5 7/8" 30g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x16.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x15.jpg

Pl.4 u (Purchased sept., 2010) 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v26.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v27.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

RBP.1 u ( Purchased; july, 2006) 9 3/4" 426g (15 ounces)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v5.jpg

RBP.2 u (Purchased: july, 2006) 9 5/8" 426g (15 ounces)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v4.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6v1.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Sal.1 f (Born: jan., 2009) 5 1/4" 54g









http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x54.jpg

Sal.2 f (Born: march, 2009) 4 1/2" 32g
Got the sex wrong innitially. Thought it was a male as it was largest of the batch. 1st time with C.A./S.A. that I have ever had a female as the largest fry in the batch.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x57.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x56.jpg

Sal.3 m (Born: march, 2009) 6" 71g








http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x38.jpg

Sal.4 f (Born: march, 2009) 4 1/4" 29g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x53.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x52.jpg

Sal.5 f (Born: march, 2009) 4 1/8" 24g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x47.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6x46.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

bernie comeau said:


> The code:
> 
> g=grams
> 
> m=male
> f=female
> u=unknown or undetermined sex
> (?)= question mark in brackets after m or f means strongly suspect or reason to supose this sex, but not absolutely certain.
> 
> Abreviation plus number denotes a particular fish.
> Au.= Auratus
> BB.= Black Belt
> Con.= Convict
> D.= Dovii
> DxRT=Dovii x Red Terror hybrid
> G.=Gourami (3-spot/ blue/gold/opaline)
> KH.= Kenyi Hybrid. I strongly suspect Kenyi x Pseudotropheus elongatus, but can't be certain.
> Pl.= Plecostomus
> RBP.= Red Bellied Piranah
> Sal.= Salvini
> 
> All lengths are total legths and in inches.


CAE.= Chinese alagae eater
Cr.= Crabro,bumblebee (Pseudotropheus crabro)
J.= Jewel cichlid
All fish measured and weighed dec. 15, 16, 27, and 28, 2011.


----------



## bernie comeau

Au.3 f (Purchased: feb, 2010) 4 3/8" 25g.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k39.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k40.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

BB.1 f (Purchased: oct., 2006) 10 5/8" 534g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k55.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k56.jpg

BB.5 m (Born: oct., 2009) 8 1/2" 233g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k41a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k42.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

CAE.2 u (Purchased: march, 2011) 4 1/8" 11g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k47.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k48a.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Con.4 f (Born: may, 2007) 4 3/4" 46g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k83.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k84.jpg

Con.5 m (Born: early Jan., 2010) 4 5/8" 41g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k75.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k76.jpg

Con.6 f (Born: late jan., 2010) 3 1/2" 18g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k77.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k78.jpg

Con.7 u (Born; aug., 2011) 2" 3g
Product of Con.5 X Con.6
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k73.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k74.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Cr.1 m (Purchased: feb., 2010) 7 3/8" 109g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k17.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k18.jpg

Cr.3 m (Purchased: feb., 2010) 7 3/8" 120g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k43.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k44.jpg

Cr.4 u (Puchased: feb., 2010) 5 1/4" 39g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k29.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k30.jpg

Cr.5 u (Born: feb., 2011) 4 3/4" 26g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k23.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k24.jpg

Cr.6 u (Born: feb., 2011) 4 5/8" 25g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k27.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k28.jpg

Cr.7 u (Born: feb., 2011) 4 1/2" 24g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k21.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k22.jpg

Cr.8 u (Born: feb., 2011) 4 1/8" 19g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k33.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k34.jpg

Cr.9 u (Born: feb., 2011) 4" 17g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k19.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k20.jpg

Cr.10 u (Born: feb., 2011) 3 3/4" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k25.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k26.jpg

Cr.11 u (Born: feb., 2011) 3 3/8" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k31.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k32.jpg

Cr.5---Cr.11 are all products of Cr.1 X Cr.2. I think I will refrain from attempting to sex young bumblebees since last year I got the sex of both Cr.2 and Cr.3 wrong!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

bernie comeau said:


> Con.5 m (Born: early Jan., 2010) 4 5/8" 41g
> http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k75.jpg
> http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k76.jpg


So you're sending me this guy right? :drooling:


----------



## bernie comeau

D.1 m (Purchased: april , 2006) 15 7/8" 990g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k85.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k86.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

DxRT.3 m (Born: Nov., 2008) 11 1/2" 436g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k81.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k82.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

G.1 m (Purchased: nov. 21, 2009) 4 1/4" 15g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k35.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k36.jpg

G.3 m (Purchased: sept., 2011) 3 1/8" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k61.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k62.jpg

G.4 u (Purchased: sept., 2011) 3 1/8" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k63.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k64.jpg

G.5 u (Purchased: sept., 2011) 3 1/8" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k65.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k66.jpg

G.6 u (Purchased: sept., 2011) 2 7/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k67.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k68.jpg

G.7 u (Purchased: sept., 2011) 2 7/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k69.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k70.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

J.2 m (Born: feb., 2008) 4 3/4" 41g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k57.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k58.jpg

J.3 f (Purchased: march, 2011) 3 3/4" 17g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k59.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k60.jpg

J.4 m (Purchased: march, 2011) 4 1/2" 30g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k53.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k54.jpg

J.5 f (Purchased: march, 2011) 3 5/8" 14g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k51.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k52.jpg

J.2-----first time I have actually seen a fish loose size over a period of year! :lol:
Lost 13g and is 3/8" shorter due to some missing tail!
Moved him out of the 180 gal. into a 29 gal. Spent almost 10 months in there and did not make a good transistion at all; did not do well in there and was often scared and 'spooked'. Been in a 75 gal. now for the last 6 weeks and is doing much better, IMO.


----------



## bernie comeau

KH.3 m (Born: late sept., 2010) 4 5/8" 24g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k4.jpg

KH.6 m (Born: late sept., 2010) 4 1/2" 24g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k6.jpg

KH.7 m (Born: late sept, 2010) 4 3/8" 26g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k15.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k16.jpg

KH.8 f (Born: late sept., 2010) 4 1/2" 27g
Has a mouth full of fry and spit one out while being weighed! I supose that mouthful is the reason she weighs slightly more then the similar sized males :-? Though can't really weigh more then eggs in the stomach, unless these fry are actually eating food and growing while still in her mouth?  
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k11.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k12.jpg

KH.9 u (Born: late sept., 2010) 4 3/8" 26g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k7.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k8.jpg

KH.10 u (Born: late sept., 2010) 4 1/8" 20g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k10.jpg

KH.11 f (Born: late sept., 2010) 4 1/8" 20g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k13.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k14.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

PL.3 u (Purchased: sept, 2010) 8 1/4" 81g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k79.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k80.jpg

Pl.4 u (Purchased: sept., 2010) 7 1/2" 75g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k2.jpg

Pl.5 u (Purchased: march, 2011) 6" 34g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k37.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k38.jpg

Pl.6 u (Purchased: sept., 2011) 5" 17g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k71.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k72.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

RBP.1 u (Purchased: july, 2006) 9 3/4" 426g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6j998.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6j999.jpg

RBP.2 u (Purchased: july, 2006) 9 3/4" 409g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6j996.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6j997.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Sal.3 m (Born: march, 2009) 6 3/4" 121g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k45.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k46.jpg

Sal.5 f (Born: march, 2009) 5" 42g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k49.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/6k50.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> So you're sending me this guy right? :drooling:


Well, no, really wouldn't know how to send fish, nor would I actually care to  Though from my perspective nothing really too special about him....but I would think, in time, with more age, he certainly could become more impresive. Then again I might end up choosing offspring or 'grand children' over him at some future date(??).


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

I just really enjoy the "mini midas" look and the stockiness that this guy possesses


----------



## BC in SK

2012
The code:
g=grams

m=male
f=female
u= unknown or undetermined sex
(?)= question mark after m or f means suspect or reason to supose this sex, but not certain.

Abreviation plus number denotes a fish.
Au.= Auratus
BB.= Black Belt
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater
Con.= Convict
Cr.= Crabro (Pseudotropheus crabro)
Dx RT.= Dovii X Red Terror (festae) hybrid
G.= Gourami (blue/gold/opaline/3 -spot)
GD.= Giant Danio
J.= Jewel cichlid
KH.= Kenyi Hybrid
RBP.= Red Bellied Piranah
Sal.= Salvini

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish measured and weighed Dec., 27, 2012.


----------



## BC in SK

2012
Au.6 m (Purchased: June, 2012) 3 7/8" 19g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/111.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/114.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/115.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012 
BB.1 f (Purchased: Oct., 2006) 11" 598g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/052.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/054.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/055.jpg

BB.5 m (Born: Oct., 2009) 9 1/4" 313g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/014.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/015.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/017.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
CAE.2 u (Purchased: March, 2011) 6" 33g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/049.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/050.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/051.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012 
Con.5 m (Born: early Jan., 2010) 5" 55g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/009.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/008.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/006.jpg

Con.6 f (Born: late Jan., 2010) 4" 31g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/095-Copy2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/098-Copy2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/099-Copy2.jpg

Con.7 f (Born:Aug., 2011) 3 1/2" 20g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/035.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/036.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/037.jpg

Con.8 u (Born: June, 2012) 3 3/8" 13g
Product of Con.5 x Con.6
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/085.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/088.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/090.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
Cr.3 m (Purchased: Feb.,2010) 8" 173g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/002.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/004.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/003.jpg

Cr.4 m(?) (Purchased: Feb., 2010) 6" 52g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/030.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/032.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/033.jpg

Cr.5 m (Born: Feb., 2011) 7" 86g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/120.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/122.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/124.jpg

Cr.6 m (Born: Feb., 2011) 6 1/2" 89g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/010.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/011.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/012.jpg

Cr.7 m(?) (Born: Feb., 2011) 6 1/2" 92g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/105.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/107.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/108.jpg

Cr.8 m(?) (Born: Feb., 2011) 6 1/2" 88g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/018.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/021.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/023.jpg

Cr.9 m(?) (Born: Feb., 2011) 6 1/4" 88g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/100-Copy2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/103.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/104.jpg

Cr.10 m(?) ( Born: Feb., 2011) 5 7/8" 64g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/116.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/118.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/119.jpg

Cr.11 f (Born: Feb., 2011) 5 3/4" 61g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/038.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/039.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/040.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
DxRT.3 m (Born: Nov., 2008) 12 1/2" 616g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/135.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/136.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/138.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
G.1 m (Purchased: Nov. 21, 2009) 4 1/4" 14g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/027.jpg 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/024.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/028.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
GD.1 u (Purchased: June, 2012) 3" 4g 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/140.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/141.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/142.jpg

GD.2 u (Purchased: June, 2012) 2 5/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/144.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/145.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/157.jpg

GD.3 u (Purchased: June, 2012) 2 5/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/153.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/155.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/157.jpg

GD.4 u (Purchased: June, 2012) 2 1/2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/158.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/159.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
J.4 m (Purchased: March, 2011) 4 3/4" 27g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/061.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/063.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/065.jpg

J.5 f (Purchased: March, 2011) 4 1/4" 23g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/041.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/042.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/044.jpg

J.6 m (Born: April, 2012) 3 1/2" 11g
Product of J.4 x J.5
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/045.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/047.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/044.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
KH.12 m (Born: Feb., 2012) 3 3/4" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/075.jpg 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/077.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/078.jpg

KH.13 f ( Born: Feb., 2012) 3" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/073.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/080.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/079.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
Pl.3 u ( Purchased: Sept., 2010) 9 3/4" 97g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/161.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/163.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/164.jpg

Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept., 2010) 8 5/8" 99g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/125.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/127.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/129.jpg

Pl.5 u (Purchased: March, 2011) 8 1/2" 77g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/149.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/151.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/150.jpg

Pl.7 u (Purchased: April, 2012) 4 1/2" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/068.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/066.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/070.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
RBP.1 u (Purchased: July, 2006) 9 3/4" 440g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/166.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/168.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/169.jpg

RBP.2 u (Purchased: July, 2006) 9 3/4" 427g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/171.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/174.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/175.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2012
Sal.3 m (Born: March, 2009) 7 1/8" 149g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/056.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/058.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/060.jpg

Sal.7 f (Purchased: June, 2007) 4 1/8" 23g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/092-Copy2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/093-Copy2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/094-Copy2.jpg

Sal.8 f (Purchased: June, 2012) 4" 18g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/081.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/083.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/084.jpg

Sal.9 u (Born: early Nov., 2012) 5/8"
Product of Sal.3 x Sal.7. The largest of aprox. 20 fry.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/133.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/132.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013 
The code: 
g=grams

m=male 
f=female
u=unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus number denotes a fish.
BB.= Black Belt
BN.= Bristle Nose pleco
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater
Con.= convict
Cr.= Crabro (Pseudotropheus crabro)
DxRT.= Dovii x Red Terror (festae) hybrid
G.= Gourami (blue/gold/opaline/3-spot)
GD.= Giant Danio
MG.= Moonlight Gourami
Pl.= common Pleco
RBP.= Red Bellied Piranah
Sal.= salvini

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 29, 2013.


----------



## BC in SK

2013
BB.1 f (Purchased: Oct. 2006) 11 1/4" 622g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/085_zps5653aa2f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/086_zps9b8873e4.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/087_zps69e57e6e.jpg
BB.5 m (Born: Oct. 2009) 9 1/2" 333g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/119_zpsabb8b5e5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/118_zps30f66865.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/120_zpsf3dbdca1.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
BN.1 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 1/4" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/011_zpse302a614.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/012_zps1698fbe7.jpg
BN.2 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/091-Copy_zpsbce45634.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/089_zpsf46a6516.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
CAE.2 u (Purchased: march, 2011) 6 1/2" 36g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/115_zpsf7a64111.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/114_zpsdd058220.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/116_zps04b1ebaa.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
Con.6 f (Born: Jan. 2010) 4" 27g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/092_zpsaa7e5648.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/093_zpsc71be459.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/094_zpsb8c82d87.jpg
Con.7 f (Born: Aug., 2011) 4" 26g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/107_zps289c7353.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/106_zpsd0be7b5e.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/109_zpsf713f714.jpg
Con.8 f (Born: June, 2012) 3 7/8" 20g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/099_zps5a88bc4a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/098_zps5797f3c3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/100_zpsa600d094.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
Cr.5 m (Born: Feb. 2011) 7 1/2" 129g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/081_zps0cd3e3a7.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/080_zps3f2d5f7c.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/079_zpsf15b6bae.jpg
Cr.11 f (Born: Feb. 2011) 6 5/8" 98g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/122_zps54f7cf80.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/123_zpsb1c86413.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/124_zpsb61e7027.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
DxRT.3 (Born: Nov. 2008) 13 1/8" 795g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/025_zps55a84ad3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/026_zpsb1db7040.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/028_zps8200a88a.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
G.8 m (Purchased: June, 2013) 4" 15g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/101_zpsa9ee63d1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/104_zps28ce0681.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/105_zps78155895.jpg
G.9 f (Purchased: June, 2013) 3 1/2" 11g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/096_zpsec8bd380.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/095_zps3ca64070.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/097_zps11e441fc.jpg
G.10 f (Purchased: June, 2013) 3 1/2" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/112_zps1bae5e83.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/110_zps2f399278.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/113_zps543aaf29.jpg
G.11 m (Purchased: June, 2013) 3 1/2" 7g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/G_zps9bfffc47.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/g_zps665c30e1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/006_zps79c2baf5.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
GD.1 u (Purchased: June, 2012) 3 1/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/018_zps2bae76bc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/016_zpsdcd077d3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/014_zps5d617c7b.jpg
GD.2 u (Purchased: June, 2012) 2 7/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/024_zps8a28bcf9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/022_zpsd5ef5dc5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/023_zps066ad06a.jpg
GD.5 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 1/2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/029_zpsd13017c3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/030_zpsd7211b33.jpg
GD.6 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 1/8" <2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/033_zps10d55cbc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/031_zps96b1c4e4.jpg
GD.7 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 7/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/061_zpse8e9a674.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/060_zps9c664955.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/059_zpsb3d4cdda.jpg
GD.8 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 7/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/068_zpsdd63722d.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/067_zps561bd5a4.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/065_zps037b2d1c.jpg
GD.9 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 3" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/077_zpse2973565.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/073_zps10cb1d06.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/076_zpsa11fd0ca.jpg
GD.10 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 5/8" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/083_zpscb960a69.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/082_zps3e00639e.jpg
GD.11 u (Purchased: June, 2013) 2 1/4" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/008_zps518d1131.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/009_zps2695afca.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
MG.1 m (Purchased: June, 2013) 3 7/8" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/063_zps78156c22.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/062_zps9e8fb407.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/064_zps6fc403e9.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept., 2010) 9 7/8" 96g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/130_zps9b48e7d3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/131_zps3bf71f02.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/132_zps911df430.jpg
Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept., 2010) 9 1/4" 103g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/019_zps4428439e.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/020_zps09580c81.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/021_zps621e0f16.jpg
Pl.5 u (Purchased: March, 2011) 9" 92g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/072_zps5d8ee01a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/069_zpsbaf6bef5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/070_zpsfeee616a.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
RBP.1 u (Purchased: July, 2006) 9 7/8" 441g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/133_zpsdaed8763.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/134_zps1cb4da3f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/135_zps80ce7a5f.jpg
RBP.2 u (Purchased: July, 2006) 9 7/8" 440g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/125_zps4d93ad4b.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/128_zps2b5be4ff.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/129_zps2447d57a.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2013
Sal.3 m (Born: March, 2009) 7 1/8" 147g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/035-Copy_zps6c47c6fa.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/034_zps3694cab2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/039-Copy-Copy_zps65777622.jpg
Sal.7 f (Purchased: June, 2012) 4 3/4" 39g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/040-Copy-Copy_zps8cfcf42a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/041-Copy_zps997d9d4f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/046_zpsbe80a866.jpg
Sal.9 f (Born: Nov., 2012) 3 3/4" 17g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/047_zps949a390a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/049_zpse4616175.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/050_zps896e0985.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
The code:
g= grams

m=male
f=female
u= unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus number denotes a fish
BN.= Bristle Nose plecostomus
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater
Con.= Convict cichlid
Cr.= Crabro (_Pseudotropheus crabro_)
DxRT.= Dovii X Red Terror(festae) hybrid
EY.= Electric yellow
G.= Gourami (Blue, Gold, opaline, 3-spot)
GD.= Giant Danio
MG.= Moonlight gourami
PF.= Paradise Fish
Pl.= common pleco
Sal.= Salvini

All lengths are total legnths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 30, 2014
RTS.= Red Tailed Sark


----------



## BC in SK

2014
BN.1 u (Purchased: June 2013) 2 3/4" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/214_zps18af941e.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/211_zps866067d0.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
CAE.3 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/258_zps30acf518.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/252_zpsedf685ce.jpg
CAE.4 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 2" 1g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/118_zpsa61ed46d.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
Con.7 f (Born: Aug. 2011) 4" 23g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/331_zpsf2b8f1d7.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/327_zps63f6a0fd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/329_zps448e7caf.jpg
Con.8 f (Born: June 2012) 3 7/8" 20g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/280_zpsd009acd0.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/278_zps4ab7df5a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/279_zpsd76b2f3f.jpg
Con.9 m (Purchased: June 2014) 5" 38g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/302_zpsf0e9653d.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/298_zpsd2f94896.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/300_zps16f82a29.jpg
Con.10 m (Purchased: July 2014) 5" 40g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/317_zps2006602e.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/315_zps51bd1d7f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/316_zps06df98a0.jpg
Con.11 u (Born: Sept. 2014) 1 5/8" 1g
(Product of Con.9 m x Con.7 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/149_zpsef68efa3.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
Cr.11 f (Born: Feb. 2011) 7 1/4" 125g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/322_zps8ee139d9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/318_zps742318b8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/319_zps2cd091e7.jpg
Cr. 12 m (Born: March 2014) 4 5/8" 38g
(Product of Cr.5 m x Cr.11 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/287_zps61015460.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/281_zpsb1808ebf.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/285_zpscdbcfe33.jpg
Cr.13 u (Born: March 2014) 4 5/8" 34g
(Product of Cr.5 m X Cr.11 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/276_zps9f6b9728.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/272_zps120ef479.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/275_zpse2934e02.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014 
DxRT.3 m (Born: Nov. 2008) 14" 863g


----------



## BC in SK

2014
EY.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2 1/2" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/143_zps31e7be0f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/140_zpsc4a3fe00.jpg
EY.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2 3/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/188_zps34a63220.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/184_zps3a61baaa.jpg
EY.3 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2 1/4" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/168_zps88189275.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/164_zps3de7e0ac.jpg
EY.4 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2 3/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/128_zpsf46e7594.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/125_zps654afa26.jpg
EY.5 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2 3/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/155_zps8c105174.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014 
G.9 f (Purchased: June 2013) 3 7/8" 15g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/297_zpsbf7eb670.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/293_zps5f0c4ac5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/296_zps5dcde045.jpg
G.10 f (Purchased: June 2013) 3 5/8" 11g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/271_zpsa0140f37.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/268_zpsbcc049e1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/269_zpsa46ebb11.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014 
GD.12 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/194_zps8345d539.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/191_zps6c373ae8.jpg
GD.13 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3 1/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/208_zpsd4316f17.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/203_zpsb1fc12bd.jpg
GD.14 u (Purchased: June 2014) 2 7/8" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/226_zps83dd8a9f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/222-Copy_zps65425970.jpg
GD.15 u (Purchased: June 2014) 2 1/2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/238_zpscdbb8fe6.jpg
GD.16 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 2 3/8" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/135_zpsc3956607.jpg
GD.17 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 2 1/4" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/160_zpsd53b2c9d.jpg
GD.18 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 2 1/4" 1g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/123_zps78858cfb.jpg
GD.19 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 2" 1g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/120_zps0122fd29.jpg
GD. 20 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2" 1g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/107_zpsf9826442.jpg
GD. 21 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 2" 1g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/110_zps6510990c.jpg
GD. 22 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 1 7/8" 1g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/112_zpsca3858ad.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
MG.1 m (Purchased: June 2013) 4 5/8" 19g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/309_zpsc1c4c6ea.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/304_zps0c779c68.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/306_zpsbaf0e801.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014 
PF.1 m (Purchased: Sept. 2014) 2 1/4" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/202_zpscad91c0e.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/195_zpsbafbf048.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 10" 104g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/335_zpsca2fcb9b.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/333_zpscce242af.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/334_zpsbdea1b64.jpg
Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 10" 118g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/338_zps3b96c8a2.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/336_zps56b4c065.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/340_zps074d92ae.jpg
Pl.5 u (Purchased: March 2011) 9 5/8" 117g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/313_zps53dad0bc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/310_zps4ab8cd73.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/312_zps2d339e24.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014
RTS.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014)2 1/2" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/177_zps3fd35878.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/171_zps9f6764f6.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2014 
Sal.7 f (Purchased: June 2012) 5 1/2" 69g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/326_zps3ca8299e.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/323_zpsf4ab3f01.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/325_zps6c6ac68b.jpg
Sal.9 f (Born: Nov. 2012) 6" 86g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/292_zpsc2dc1a92.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/288_zps7d037318.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/290_zps506fb4fb.jpg
Sal.10 m (Born: Feb. 2014) 3 3/4" 14g
(Product of Sal.3 m X Sal.7 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/266_zpse8a94c41.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/264_zps2e8afb59.jpg
Sal.11 u (Born: March 2014) 2 3/8" 4g
(Product of Sal.3 m X Sal.7 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/237_zps2bed63d1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/229_zps06b5bbbe.jpg
Sal.12 u (Born: March 2014) 2" 3g
(Product of Sal.3 m X Sal.7 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/248_zpsd1a39da3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/244_zps7142310b.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
The code:
g=grams
m=male 
f=female
u=unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus number denotes a fish
A.= Acei
BN.= Bristle Nose pleco
CAE.= Chinese algae Eater
Con.= Convict 
Dem.= Demasoni
EY.= Electric Yellow
GD.= Giant Danio
PL.= Common Pleco
RTS.= Red Tailed Shark
SFPl. = Sail Fin Pleco
Sal.= Salvini

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 26 and 28, 2015.


----------



## BC in SK

2015
A.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 5 1/2" 47g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/079_zpsvibn0zd1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/078_zpsopimbszs.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/080_zpsejznpbkw.jpg
A.2 u (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 4 5/8" 27g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/003_zpsdzh7ljq5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/002_zpsarjtnh4z.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/004_zpsird9c3ti.jpg
A.3 u (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 4 1/2" 27g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/067_zpsspyxkvyp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/066_zpsh8sr3nyn.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/068_zpsduyi7wbx.jpg
A.4 u (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 2 1/4" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/106_zps90ct1egd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/105_zpsnsliivs2.jpg
A.5 u (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 2 1/2" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/122_zpsialrn7ph.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/120_zpsf8y6yfcb.jpg
A.6 u (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 2 1/4" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/125_zpslripvcv6.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/124_zpsyey1bwvc.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
BN.2 u (Purchased: May 2015) 2 1/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/059_zpspwox3bh4.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/058_zpspi3wybi5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/060_zpsxb5xkvoz.jpg
BN.3 u (Purchased: July 2015) 2 1/4" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/042_zpsobq6xxmt.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/041_zpsqq7czsvc.jpg
BN.4 u (Purchased: July 2015) 2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/063_zpsxdmhjagg.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
CAE.3 u (Purchased: June 2014) 5 3/4" 42g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/037_zps0waivxic.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/036_zpsegnpexos.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/038_zpsq5jzs18q.jpg
CAE.5 u (Purchased: May 2015) 3 5/8" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/112_zpslbcohpdc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/111_zps1xvf5ddq.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
Con.8 f (Born: June 2012) 3 5/8" 16g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/019_zpsixrnj1jd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/017_zpsmz0lgbjw.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/020_zpseuffqexp.jpg
Con.9 m (Purchased: June 2014) 5 1/4" 73g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/097_zpsgs9gi9ax.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/095_zpsomjc0r5b.jpg







[/URL][/img]
Con.10 m (Purchased: July 2014) 5 1/8" 65g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/073_zpseh3no4ff.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/072_zpsf9ytgq6n.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/074_zpsbnnylirr.jpg
Con. 12 u (Born: Oct. 2015) 1" <1g
(Product of Con.9 m x Con.8 f) One of the largest of 13 fry.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/043_zpstwyt03vl.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/045_zpsl8weevyw.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
Demasoni are very prolific. I have too many to weigh and measure all, so I am grouping them according to what tank they are currently in.

180 gal.:
Dem.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 3" 9g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/010_zpsnrx6ycv0.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/009 - Copy_zpsumjtjalw.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/011 - Copy_zpsrccx0yzx.jpg
Dem.2 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 7/8" 7g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/015_zpscndtthpn.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/013_zpsxu60ltjm.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/016_zpsdb5truip.jpg
Dem.3 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 3/4" 7g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/024_zpsb6zylyaj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/022_zpszgabanq8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/025_zpsi39m630p.jpg
Dem.4 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 3/4" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/027_zpsuhc5ihof.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/026_zpsbgo3ruqm.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/028_zps42nfh2vt.jpg
Dem.5 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/031_zps2gba0cj0.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/030_zpsjsnepsem.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/032_zpsctw6s8le.jpg
Dem.6 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 1/2" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/034_zpsknexghp1.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/033_zpstxhyp1fo.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/035_zpstesvksox.jpg
125 gal.:
Dem.7 u (Born: June- Nov, 2015) 2 1/4" 4g
One of the largest of about 20 that had grown up in the tank with the adults, representing many batches. 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/050_zpssjtj5q6f.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/049_zpst4hwskb6.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/051_zpsjq56hhxe.jpg
90 gal.:
Dem.27 u (Born: April 2015) 1 1/2" <2g
The largest of 5.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/108_zps68bmzmhi.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/109_zpscs0emzuw.jpg
75 gal.:
Dem.32 u (Born: May 2015) 2" 3g
The largest of 12.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/048_zpsbuiwdpyi.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/047_zpsuyesisyw.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
EY.1 m (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 4" 22g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/053_zpsqivl1m6q.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/052_zps8q5bkprh.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/055_zpsfeeffhgx.jpg
EY.2 m (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 4 1/8" 21g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/082_zpse1kxndbq.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/081_zpsbhzlgxw0.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/083_zpsqr1togsl.jpg
EY.4 f (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 3 1/2" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/006 - Copy_zpsqhdnc397.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/005 - Copy_zpsodnbzv81.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/008 - Copy_zps8lsycebk.jpg
EY.6 u (Born: April 2015) 2 3/8" 4g
(Product of EY.1 m x EY.3 f) One of the largest of 13.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/103_zpsvfzgzdy7.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/102_zpsuztre0de.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/104_zpsjztpyiag.jpg
EY.19 u (Born: Aug. 2015) 1 1/8" 1g
One of 2.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/107_zpsdirjzx43.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
GD.13 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3 1/2" 9g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/064_zpsi8uxeibp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/063_zps1s4ncgx8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/065_zpsbpg7r6ml.jpg
GD.14 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3 3/8" 8g
GD.16 u (Purchased: Oct 2014) 3 3/8" 7g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/070_zps6un7m6po.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/069_zpsoyostv7p.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/071_zps9ahtug7o.jpg
GD.17 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 3/8" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/100_zps7ltxbeka.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/099_zpsib90g250.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/101_zpsmrlg6j8v.jpg
GD.18 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 1/4" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/044_zpsrj6fefz4.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/043_zps4ggacakc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/045_zps8psmibqj.jpg
GD.23 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 2 3/4" 4g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/039_zpsqbv70szn.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/038_zpsgrp11jho.jpg
GD.24 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 2 1/2" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/051_zpsmop7rwox.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/049_zpsklgzeszq.jpg
GD.25 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 2 1/2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/046_zpsw2haw6ng.jpg
GD.26 u (Purchased: Sept.2015) 2 1/2" 2g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/062_zpst07vixtw.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 10" 98g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/118_zps28alna0s.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/117_zpsetjlzdhl.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/119_zpsuvsb38dd.jpg
Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 10 1/2" 167g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/061_zpszcyjlsm3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/059_zpsfsuke7uh.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/062_zpslni91jkr.jpg
Pl.5 u (Purchased: March 2011) 10" 130g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/055_zpscpk642fl.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/053_zpsqunyumny.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/057_zps8vrtvrgw.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
RTS.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 4 3/4" 25g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/090_zpsmdsw1pxo.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/088_zpsqownyece.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/091_zpsapnkein2.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
Sal.7 f (Purchased: June 2012) 5 1/2" 83g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/047_zpskknze1oa.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/046_zpsywphxzxn.jpg

Sal.9 f (Born: Nov. 2012) 6 1/4" 95g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/076_zpsnna5d7hu.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/075_zpsv0errwf1.jpg

Sal.10 m (Born: Feb. 2014) 6 1/2" 105g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/093_zpss8ifdkpm.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/092_zps4tbsucz6.jpg

Sal. 12 f (Born: March 2014) 4 1/2" 38g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/086_zpsvr3ttalm.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/084_zpsntouuv9s.jpg

Sal.13 m (Born: March 2015) 2 3/8" 5g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/114_zpsd6r7xvge.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/113_zps8itc99no.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2015
SFPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 6 1/8" 42g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/041_zpsscyk8ivp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/039_zpsdezsowqu.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/042_zpsbjeb7ggc.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
The code:
g=grams
m=male
f=female
u=unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus number denotes a fish
A.= Acei
AS.= Albino Socolofi
BN.= Bristle Nose pleco
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater
Con.= Convict
Dem.= Demasoni
EY.= Electric Yellow
GD.= Giant Danio
NJ.= Neon Jewel
RbS.= Rainbow Shark
RTS.= Red Tail Shark
Sal.= Salvini
SFPl.= Sail Fin Pleco
SP.= Sunshine Peacock
ZO.= Zebra Obliquidens

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 28 and 29, 2016.


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Acei
A.1 m (Purchased: Jan, 2015) 6 1/2" 72g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/087_zpsabijoqbm.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/085_zpsegqixk2l.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/088_zps8zqa9zzp.jpg
A.4 f (Purchased: Nov, 2015) 4 3/4" 33g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/127_zpsbpdxknlh.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/125_zpsknndqbme.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/128_zpsntzi2drb.jpg
A.5 f (Purchased: Nov, 2015) 4 5/8" 33g
http://i1199.photobuc/albums/aa480/bercom/106_zps5rkceohk.jpgket.com
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/105_zps5rf8gysv.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/108_zpsim2pzssi.jpg
A.6 f (Purchased: Nov, 2015) 4 5/8" 31g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/115_zps3aonxuve.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/114_zps9k0oloqp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/116_zpszlibioui.jpg
A.7 u (Born: Dec,2016) 1"
(Product of A.1 m X A.5 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/065_zpslyyijjim.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/067_zpsjwn7dnyc.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Albino Socolofi
AS.1 u (Purchased: April, 2016) 3 7/8" 18g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/182_zps6uxwqwwj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/180_zpsexmfxstj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/184_zpskthbxnp4.jpg
AS.2 u (Purchased: April, 2016) 3 1/2" 14g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/202_zpsffwsslxt.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/200_zpsxmfkuuj9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/204_zps2rt9uzkb.jpg
AS.3 u (Purchased:April, 2016) 3 1/2" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/197_zpsvlgerdck.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/194_zpsyynxvgbm.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/198_zpssyowcapz.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Bristle Nose pleco
BN.2 f (Purchased: May 2015) 3 1/2" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/019_zps5rdat09w.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/018_zpskfckeo1i.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/020_zpss7ogvat4.jpg
BN.3 m (Purchased: July 2015) 4 1/2" 22g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/010_zpsvodsckya.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/008_zpswh7z7x44.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/011_zpszverm4g8.jpg
BN.4 m (Purchased: July 2015) 3 7/8" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/026_zpsl0tqvrri.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/025_zpss3dfce7c.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/027_zpsyjgdyozi.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Chinese Algae Eater
CAE.3 u (Purchased: June 2014) 6 1/8" 48g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/131_zps73gaxvlj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/129_zpsnjwflnq8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/132_zpsy6vubrdf.jpg
CAE.5 u (Purchased: May 2015) 5 7/8" 37g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/032_zpsj0x36kpc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/030_zps4lopvvmd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/033_zpsfahm6lv1.jpg
CAE.6 u (Purchased: Oct. 2016) 2 5/8" 3g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/170_zpskrc4c5vx.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/169_zpske9guhiu.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/171_zpsiermp5wj.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Convict
Con.12 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 3 5/8" 23g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/112_zpsgvp16wwk.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/109_zpso5h7vygu.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/113_zpsrbhl5bko.jpg
Con.13 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 3 5/8" 21g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/119_zpsca0voxm7.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/117_zpsnd7vcefa.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/120_zpsukh0gzi1.jpg
Con.14 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 3" 8g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/047_zpskbhlxizd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/046_zpsvkuqeskx.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/049_zpsjjnjqwch.jpg
Con.15 f (Born: Oct. 2015) 2 7/8" 8g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/006_zps0pqzgper.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/005_zpsfdjewzfh.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/008_zpsatx3axsg.jpg
Con.16 f (Born: Oct. 2015) 2 1/2" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/016_zpsfrz4ailb.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/013_zpsxof2mznu.jpg
http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/bercom/media/017_zpscmhgabzg.jpg.html
Con. 17 m (Born: April 2016) 2 7/8" 9g
By far the largest of a batch of many.
(product of Con.8 f X Con.10 m)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/058_zpsyinkiu4s.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/056_zps7kkeifqw.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/059_zpsgy6rt3ma.jpg
Con.18 u (Born: April 2016) 2 1/8" 4g
Largest of the 'pink' cons.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/037_zps04dzique.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/035_zpsn4yvbwlo.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/038_zpsdpppmasi.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016 
Demasoni

180 gal.
Dem.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 3 3/8" 12g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/162_zpsl16kc1ci.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/160_zpsfytdq1ed.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/163_zpsxyagmbea.jpg
Dem.3 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 7/8" 8g
Dem.5 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 2 7/8" 8g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/097_zpsxtr9gfow.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/095_zpsfr6zawfa.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/098_zpshb2eksti.jpg

125 gal.
Dem.7 m (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 3/4" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/003_zps39ndttid.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/001_zpsiux0vfck.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/004_zpsklrnxaho.jpg
Dem.8 m (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 3/4" 6g
Dem.9 m (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 5/8" 5g
Dem.10 f (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 1/2" 5g
Dem.11 f (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 3/8" 4g
Dem.12 f (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 1/4" 3g
Dem.13 f (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 1/8" 3g

90 gal.
Dem.27 u (Born: April 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/191_zpsc51a6xxt.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/189_zps74zhnem5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/192_zpshasknu6o.jpg
Dem.28 u (Born: April 2015) 2 3/8" 4g
Dem.29 u (Born: April 2015) 2 1/4" 3g
Dem.30 u (Born: April 2015) 2 1/4" 3g
Dem.31 u (Born: April 2015) 2 1/4" 3g

75 gal.
Dem.32 m (Born: May 2015) 2 7/8" 9g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/062_zps1k8gi6ai.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/061_zpswln0jq7a.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/063_zpsqkysaiq2.jpg
Dem.33 m (Born: May 2015) 2 3/4" 7g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/058_zps0jgs7u72.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/057_zps9yb2lha8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/059_zpsvh7iwljq.jpg
Dem.34 m (Born: May 2015) 2 5/8" 7g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/050_zpsnynpwjsf.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/048_zpsrtu5xqkf.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/051_zpsvu8fiuko.jpg
Dem.35 m (Born: May 2015) 2 1/2" 6g
Dem.36 f (Born: May 2015) 2 1/8" 3g
Dem.37 f (Born: May 2015) 2" 3g
Dem.38 f (Born: May 2015) 2" 3g
Dem.39 f (Born: May 2015) 1 7/8" <3g


----------



## BC in SK

2016 
Electric Yellow

180 gal.
EY.1 m (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 4 1/2" 32g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/076_zpsohjby1df.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/074_zpsc3f1exq3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/077_zpsgj094byl.jpg
EY.2 m (Purchased: Dec.2014) 4 1/2" 29g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/123_zpsbwx56tpl.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/121_zpsfbwv4sfd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/124_zpszd73me73.jpg
EY.11 m (Born: April 2015) 4 3/8" 30g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/102_zpshvdrr3nt.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/100_zpsxinfv0mh.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/103_zpsonqap8sn.jpg
EY.12 m (Born: April 2015) 4" 22g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/141_zps1wpdpphb.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/139_zpswb41szgj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/142_zpsl7m7r4rh.jpg
EY.13 m (Born: April 2015) 4" 20g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/149_zpstxunbzvs.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/147_zpstmyy0k2s.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/150_zpsmnv0g6k7.jpg
EY.14 f (Born: April 2015) 3 5/8" 16g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/134_zpsc3ozjvtk.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/133_zpsiubljnmu.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/135_zpsdkurysfq.jpg
EY.15 f (Born: April 2015) 3 1/2" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/158_zpsizlanwz8.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/156_zpsccfrwycv.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/159_zpsyqbz68gs.jpg

125 gal.
EY.6 m (Born: April 2015) 4" 23g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/053_zpsf09bckat.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/051_zps7fmjusmb.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/055_zpshsdcprlh.jpg
EY.7 f (Born: April 2015) 3 1/2" 14g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/025_zpsa6tghqcp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/024_zps7ycwk6x3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/028_zps2idshg5i.jpg
EY.8 m (Born: April 2015) 4 1/8" 21g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/043_zpsknhcboax.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/041_zpsvxqveg2n.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/044_zpspxywf7av.jpg
EY.9 f (Born: April 2015) 3 1/4" 10g
EY.10 f (Born: April 2015) 3 1/4" 10g

90 gal.
EY.16 m (Born: April 2015) 3 3/8" 13g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/174_zpsgwcayhqn.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/172_zpsounrjxbo.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/175_zps4vbxjg6h.jpg
EY.17 f (Born: April 2015) 3 1/4" 10g
EY.19 f (Born: Aug. 2015) 3" 7g
EY.27 u (Born: Feb. 2016) 2 3/8" 4g
(product of EY.6 m X EY.7 f)

75 gal.
EY.21 m (Born: Feb. 2016) 2 7/8" 8g
(product of EY.6m X EY.7 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/054_zpsodn9njun.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/053_zpsirwcjajf.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/055_zpslr6st1k9.jpg
EY.22 m (Born: Feb. 2016) 2 3/4" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/042_zpsaiof4upv.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/041_zpsut8injy3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/043_zpssaiopu5m.jpg
EY.23 u (Born: Feb. 2016) 2 7/8" 7g
EY.24 u (Born: Feb. 2016) 2 5/8" 5g
EY.25 f (Born: Feb. 2016) 2 1/2" 6g
EY.26 f (born: Feb. 2016) 2 3/8" 5g


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Giant Danio
GD.13 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3 7/8" 11g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/067_zps0zeh9zrz.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/063_zpsaoyunpuj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/068_zpszr3boiff.jpg
GD.14 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3 7/8" 10g
GD.16 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 5/8" 8g
GD.17 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 1/2" 8g
GD. 18 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 5/8" 6g
GD.23 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 3 3/8' 8g
GD.24 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 3" 4g
GD. 25 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 2 3/4" 3g


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Neon Jewel
NJ.1 f (Purchased: May 2016) 3 7/8" 22g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/006_zpsdhpfmwfp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/003_zpsj0jq84bw.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/007_zpsrckwoeyg.jpg
NJ.2 f (Purchased: May 2016) 3 1/4" 14g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/030_zpsdcsop2up.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/029_zpspuzdmxub.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/031_zpswxjra89k.jpg
NJ.3 f (Purchased: May 2016) 3 7/8" 21g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/016_zpsawphtayw.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/013_zpsujibmwui.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/015_zpslnzjx8nd.jpg
NJ.4 m (Purchased: May 2016) 4" 19g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/023_zpsasdgaowi.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/022_zpslfczh9w3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/024_zpsrsd98pph.jpg
NJ.5 m (Purchased: May 2016) 3 3/4" 18g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/045_zpse9fnafpv.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/046_zpshirfksf9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/047_zpspljohqp1.jpg
NJ.6 m (Purchased: May 2016) 3 3/8" 10g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/038_zpszgtdflwc.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/037_zpsxgzcghk6.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/039_zpsppllkx3g.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Common Pleco
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 9 7/8" 103g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/178_zpsp7hazlkl.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/176_zpssud5ulzn.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/179_zpss3xbverl.jpg
Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 11" 182g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/145_zpsocy7tysi.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/143_zpsosy4iw38.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/146_zpsckzysmsd.jpg
Pl.5 u (Purchased: March 2011) 10" 114g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/187_zpstzyc5h7w.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/185_zpsk2wm1jfr.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/188_zpspvbyygv8.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Rainbow Shark
RbS.1 u (Purchased: Nov. 2016) 3 3/8" 6g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/167_zps6u7dk7wh.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/164_zpsarey3ac5.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/168_zps1swpbw3h.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Red Tail Shark
RTS.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 5 1/8" 27g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/137_zpsom7pkydi.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/136_zpsneqr5suw.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/138_zpsptqikp9j.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Salvini
Sal.9 f (Born: Nov. 2012) 6 1/2" 109g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/092_zpsfg6vesyq.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/090_zpssuljvgww.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/094_zpsq7p8vcvm.jpg
Sal.13 m (Born: March 2015) 6 3/8" 88g
(product of Sal.10 m X Sal.9 f)
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/081_zpsjweg9mcx.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/079_zpsbr5qbvvw.jpg 
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/083_zpsyiqzeayq.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Sail Fin Pleco
SFPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 8 1/2" 102g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/022_zpshciqpqgj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/018_zpsunc6nka3.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/023_zpsnqzkwsx3.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Sunshine Peacock
SP.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 4" 19g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/034_zpsgvqw9iy9.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/033_zpshxnnhayp.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/035_zpsiex22ydq.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2016
Zebra Obliquidens
ZO.1 f (Purchased: April 2016) 3 5/8" 14g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/154_zps2fiec2nf.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/152_zpsbr7bcavd.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/155_zpsmi7nkznk.jpg
ZO.2 f (Purchased: April 2016) 3 1/2" 11g
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/071_zps32qtn4rj.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/069_zpsk0asbsvg.jpg
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa480/bercom/073_zps3qc9gzzr.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
g= grams
m= male
f=female
u= unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus number denotes a fish
A.= Acei
ARF.= Australian Rainbow Fish
AS.= Albino Socolofi
BN.= Bristle Nose pleco
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater
ClPl.= Clown Pleco
Con.= Convict cichlid
Dem.= Demasoni
EY.= Electric Yellow
G.= Gourami (opaline, 3-spot, blue, gold)
GD.= Giant Danio
NJ.= Neon Jewel cichlid
RbS.= Rainbow Shark
RNPl.= Rubber Lip Pleco
RTS.= Red Tail Shark
Sal.=Salvini
SFPl.= Sail Fin Pleco
SP.= Sunshine Peacock
ZO.= Zebra Obliquedens

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 27, 28 and 30, 2017.


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Acei
A.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 6 3/4" 86g
https://i.imgur.com/46ArYCx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S3bFpfA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/U8jXZs7.jpg
A.4 f (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 6 3/8" 78g
https://i.imgur.com/QdZvXD4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ptcoXf3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NbNLSNj.jpg
A.5 f (Purchased: Nov.2015) 6 1/8" 83g
https://i.imgur.com/01pbZOs.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Jfhlx7m.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ftuBhuu.jpg
A.6 f (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 6 1/8" 74g
https://i.imgur.com/hXAuy3r.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/GNCDZPa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QZlg3KB.jpg
A.7 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 5/8" 33g
https://i.imgur.com/bCVGvKD.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/lXtZ2T4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/dkesQwK.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Australian Rainbow Fish
ARF.1 u (Purchased: July 2017) 3" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/P0rICXd.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pXIhnS4.jpg
ARF.2 u (Purchased: July 2017) 2 5/8" 4g
ARF.3 u (Purchased: July 2017) 2 5/8" 3g
ARF.4 u (Purchased: July 2017) 2" 1.5g*
ARF.5 u (Purchased: July 2017) 1 3/4" 1.5g*
*Weight obtained by placing both ARF.4 and ARF.5 on weight scale and dividing weight by 2.


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Albino Socolofi
AS.1 u (Purchased: April 2016) 4 5/8" 30g
https://i.imgur.com/4IKEwUO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ddtg3Wa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/u35CGeh.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Bristle Nose Pleco
BN.2 f (Purchased: May 2015) 4 3/4" 36g
https://i.imgur.com/lNMmXWB.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/w7muLzn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/32l7WyY.jpg
BN.4 u (Purchased: July 2015) 5 1/4" 41g
https://i.imgur.com/Dp6XdqZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/BMFp6OQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/w0hEDXA.jpg
BN.5 u (Purchased: Nov. 2017) 1 5/8"
https://i.imgur.com/u8GaUJo.jpg
BN.6 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 1 5/8"
https://i.imgur.com/FMdNEYn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/R0zfpIL.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Chinese Algae Eater
CAE.3 u (Purchased: June 2014) 6" 30g
https://i.imgur.com/GvvVPZw.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/3unUXBb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RELP5iQ.jpg
CAE.5 u (Purchased: May 2015) 5 7/8" 30g
https://i.imgur.com/Wig7mfg.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/gJ6bvuB.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hZhgVIf.jpg
CAE.7 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 1 7/8" 1.5g*
https://i.imgur.com/Z6dKai2.jpg
CAE.8 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 1 3/4" 1.5g*
https://i.imgur.com/kmmLRp4.jpg
*Weight obtained by placing both CAE.7 and CAE.8 on weight scale and dividing weight by 2.


----------



## BC in SK

2017 
Clown Pleco
ClPl.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 1 3/4" 2g*
https://i.imgur.com/zdIUyjk.jpg
ClPl.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 1 3/4" 2g*
https://i.imgur.com/iNzgK71.jpg
*Weight obtained by placing both ClPl.1 and ClPl.2 on weight scale and dividing weight by 2.


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Convict Cichlid


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Convict Cichlid


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Convict Cichlid
125 gal.
Con.15 f (Born: Oct. 2015) 3 1/8" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/xiIzuA7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/is5nelq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/BdEnAo1.jpg
Con.16 f (Born: Oct. 2015) 3" 12g
https://i.imgur.com/3Mfryxo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S6OMS0h.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YliT5ys.jpg
Con.17 m (Born: April 2016) 4 1/8" 37g
https://i.imgur.com/GQaxrpS.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4HUOVNp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kB6f0To.jpg
Con.18 m (Born: April 2016) 4" 30g
https://i.imgur.com/hq7DSpp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/prHvh1F.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/OvRCzHV.jpg
Con.19 m (Born: April 2016) 3 3/4" 20g
https://i.imgur.com/fORwA89.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EP6LDhj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EPfENEM.jpg
Con.20 f (Born: April 2016) 3" 10g
https://i.imgur.com/Su5c0r8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QnRCIJA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/bcM6Vvt.jpg
Con.21 f (Born: April 2016) 2 7/8" 10g
https://i.imgur.com/afe37PZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pERID9D.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/eeeMZ5q.jpg
Con.22 f (Born: April 2016) 2 3/4" 10g
https://i.imgur.com/NLggt3T.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/PkH0v5A.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/DQy0Jcp.jpg
Con.23 f (Born: April 2016) 2 3/4" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/Y69iQ5W.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/jRCnaDd.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Zjz2hfl.jpg
90 gal.
Con.14 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 4 3/8" 34g
https://i.imgur.com/HmLg9gi.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/w8SC8vx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pXfJtZV.jpg
Con.24 m (Born: April 2016) 4 1/8" 38g
https://i.imgur.com/lxmUtKh.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pVPAd0P.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nX2Ta1Z.jpg
Con.25 m (Born: April 2016) 4 1/8" 26g
https://i.imgur.com/L89rhbq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/sTv8F0Y.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ggZXc8v.jpg
Con.26 m (Born: April 2016) 3 3 /4" 21g
https://i.imgur.com/gk4Dr1U.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pGx7BD5.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fpoYE8a.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Demasoni
180 gal.
Dem.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015)3 3/4" 15g
https://i.imgur.com/fVRKTTO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/N4EHlVM.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tXQqYJJ.jpg
Dem.3 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 3" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/3tTW7e7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xLHBe2N.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/41QgYMt.jpg
Dem.27 f (Born: April 2015) 2 3/4" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/sjAvzmX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5pEaeU1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FGc61nF.jpg
Dem.28 f (Born: April 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/BieJhCK.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YAdWSMz.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/n6vvkIb.jpg
125 gal.
Dem.7 m (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 3" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/31ryS63.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/IHEChgq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/SdLJ7RB.jpg
Dem.10 f (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 1/2" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/yQsDn9p.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Ewf9oY8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/dHjz671.jpg
Dem.11 f (Born: June-Nov. 2015) 2 3/8" 4g
https://i.imgur.com/6MmdSZp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/DFfllPX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Lfvl187.jpg
Dem.29 f (Born: April 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/ogIgkfb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/JpA2oW2.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/PvFHTFk.jpg
Dem. 45 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 2 1/8" 3g
(Product of 75 gal.)
https://i.imgur.com/3IO6V93.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/V6yq48R.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/npn4Yt6.jpg
Dem. 46 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 2"
(Product of 75 gal.)
https://i.imgur.com/Yrj5kMP.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0nj9lnx.jpg
90 gal.
Dem.33 m (Born: May 2015) 3 3/8" 13g
https://i.imgur.com/AQrvdOy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7A9IchZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/34uzAPj.jpg
Dem.44 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 2 3/4" 7g
(Product of 75 gal.)
https://i.imgur.com/J6X20mp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/vptweX8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ztyUICh.jpg
75 gal.
Dem.32 m (Born: May 2015) 3 1/4" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/JcvQKlL.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/su7S5X7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/UGPAcZk.jpg
Dem.36 f (Born: May 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
Dem.37 f (Born: May 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
Dem.38 f (Born: May 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
Dem.39 f (Born: May 2015) 2 1/2" 6g
Dem.40 f (Born: 2016) 2 3/8" 4g
Dem.41 u (Born: 2016) 2 1/4" 3g
Dem.42 u (Born: 2016) 2 1/4" 3g
Dem.43 u (Born: 2017) 1 3/4"
29 gal.
Dem.47 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 1 5/8" 1g*
(Product of Dem.33 m X Dem.27 f) One of 15.
https://i.imgur.com/j7j2RbV.jpg
* weight obtained by placing 3 Demasoni on weight scale and dividing weight by 3.


----------



## BC in SK

2017


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Electric Yellow
180 gal.
EY.11 m (Born: April 2015) 4 3/4" 40g
https://i.imgur.com/baVbp7o.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HgfoB00.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1igjbDf.jpg
EY.15 f (Born: April 2015) 4 1/8" 26g
https://i.imgur.com/0Nqi59V.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8icbZyk.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0Nqi59V.jpg
EY.17 f (Born: April 2015) 3 7/8" 20g
https://i.imgur.com/hVrd3B0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/AK6u0KM.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QfxjQVP.jpg
EY.19 f (Born: April 2015) 3 5/8" 17g
https://i.imgur.com/iIIB2xk.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mmitpHu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5GFtgj9.jpg
EY.26 f (Born: Feb. 2016) 3 5/8" 16g
https://i.imgur.com/HdOasTT.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/bLQbKDN.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/jJhWujz.jpg
EY.28 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 3 1/4" 13g
https://i.imgur.com/pjsoy1l.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/OY4hHzT.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/dW17YHH.jpg
125 gal.
EY.6 m (Born: April 2015) 4 1/2" 31g
https://i.imgur.com/uQJq0Yf.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/eBBMfht.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aqIkLEz.jpg
EY.7 f (Born: April 2015) 4" 21g
https://i.imgur.com/61UxkYy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nQLLGAy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kG5BZLS.jpg
EY.9 f (Born: April 2015) 3 3/4" 16g
https://i.imgur.com/xiYE7BR.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/T59TBLf.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tLi0R7a.jpg
EY.10 f (born: April 2015) 3 5/8" 15g
https://i.imgur.com/cMhZOWK.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LI6sdXo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/UqVlXo4.jpg
90 gal.
EY.1 m (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 4 5/8" 38g
https://i.imgur.com/hF1TcED.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aSRYymO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/9pP9XZX.jpg
15 gal.
EY.29 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 1 5/8" 1g*
(Product of EY.1 m X EY.17 f) One of 23.
https://i.imgur.com/g6tFTsG.jpg
* weight obtained by placing 3 young electric yellows on weight scale and dividing weight by 3.


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Gourami
G.11 m (purchased: Oct. 2017) 3" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/BMZnsZ3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/or0t7Ha.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/SnarIg0.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Giant Danio

180 gal.
GD.13 u (Purchased: June 2014) 3 7/8" 11g
GD.14 u (Purchased: June 2014) 4 1/8" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/wkXsYGq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/bkSE0ks.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/KcIpwbH.jpg
GD.16 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 7/8" 11g
GD.17 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 5/8' 8g
GD.18 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 5/8' 8g
GD.23 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 3 5/8' 7g
GD.24 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 3 1/8" 5g
GD.25 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 3" 5g

75 gal. 
GD.27 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 3 1/4" 6g
GD.28 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 2 7/8" 5g
GD.29 u (purchased: Oct. 2017) 3" 4g
GD.30 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 3" 4g
GD.31 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 2 3/4" 3g
GD.32 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 2 1/4" 2g*
GD.33 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 2 1/4" 2g*
* weight obtained by placing both GD.32 and GD.33 on weight scale and dividing weight by 2.


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Neon Jewel Cichlid

75 gal. 
NJ.1 f (Purchased: May 2016) 4" 23g
https://i.imgur.com/C9WDjvF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/zO3fckX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/y0wQDjz.jpg
NJ.2 f (Purchased: May 2016) 3 3/4" 22g
https://i.imgur.com/ZU6416Q.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/D2sQweI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/r5rktT5.jpg
NJ.3 f (Purchased: May 2016) 4 1/8" 29g
https://i.imgur.com/pv4uA01.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/AfqOvzn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wFdyKHQ.jpg
NJ.4 m (Purchased: May 2016) 4 1/2" 32g
https://i.imgur.com/nWQnsXo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Sb18pGm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/DUP5HwJ.jpg
NJ.7 m (Born: Jan. 2017) 5" 44g
(Product of NJ.4 m X NJ.3 f)
https://i.imgur.com/aVeWmle.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TtSmEAU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/iQKKJPM.jpg
NJ.8 m (Born: Jan. 2017) 5" 42g
https://i.imgur.com/IjuWGsr.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tQCu924.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/C6wUmGf.jpg
NJ.9 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 3 1/4" 12g
(Product of NJ.5 m X NJ.3 f)
NJ.10 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 3 3/8" 13g

90 gal.
NJ.5 m (Purchased: May 2016) 4 3/8" 32g
https://i.imgur.com/c8jjDPZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7qbkYli.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/3hnDwIK.jpg
NJ.11 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 28g
https://i.imgur.com/zSZKRmR.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Yn8Q3JA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uGOWniU.jpg
NJ.12 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 28g
NJ.13 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 28g
NJ.14 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 27g
NJ.15 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 25g
NJ.16 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/8" 24g
NJ.17 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 4" 20g


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Rainbow Shark
RbS.1 u (Purchased: Nov. 2016) 5" 22g
https://i.imgur.com/TLmhlFw.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rVlRs9m.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Mh24ciY.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017 
Rubber Lip Pleco
RLPL.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 1 1/2" 
https://i.imgur.com/eIplxA8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FcWFPsJ.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Red Tail Shark
RTS.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 5 3/8" 30g
https://i.imgur.com/lMhysRr.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4iWOkGl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/9kIYevn.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017 
Common Pleco
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 9 7/8" 100g
https://i.imgur.com/4ER51pm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/jZlquSS.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Uwam21r.jpg
Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 11 1/4" 191g
https://i.imgur.com/SbIn8bO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2fPK29v.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/IzcIDjK.jpg
Pl. 5 u (Purchased: March 2010) 9 3/4" 113g
https://i.imgur.com/n9ylrey.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/sahHeG3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/C0i6EvR.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Salvini
Sal.13 m (Born: March 2015) 7 5/8" 200g
https://i.imgur.com/b1KBP2b.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rVNngCt.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nyfJ9P8.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Sail Fin Pleco
SFPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 9 3/8" 122g
https://i.imgur.com/pOTqJ63.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/q0sq5kC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/WXOIueG.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017 
Sunshine Peacock
SF.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 5 3/8" 47g
https://i.imgur.com/MoMxq5P.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kbrAmp8.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2017
Zebra Obliquidens
ZO.1 f (Purchased: April 2016) 4 5/8" 26g
https://i.imgur.com/DhAIRHJ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/zf9mFLA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5Y5gq6x.jpg
ZO.2 f (Purchased: April 2016) 4 1/4" 22g
https://i.imgur.com/VdIPzOb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/m8YgUth.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/VrVtDLv.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
g=grams
m=male
f=female
u= unknown or undetermined sex

Abreviation plus number denotes a fish
A.= Acei (_Pseudotropheus_ sp. acei)
AS.= Albino socolofi (_Chindongo socolofi_)
BN.= Bristle Nose pleco (_Ancistrus cirrhosus_)
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater (_Gyrinocheilus aymonieri_)
ClPl.= Clown pleco (_Panque maccus_)
Con.= Convict cichlid (_Amatitlania nigrofaciata_)
Dem.= Demasoni (_Chindongo demasoni_)
EB.= Electric Blue ahli (_Sciaenochromis fryeri_)
EY.= Electric Yellow (_Labidochromis caruleus_)
G.= Three spot Gourami (_Trichopodus trichopterus_)
GD.= Giant Danio (_Devario aequipinnatus_)
NJ.= Neon Jewel cichlid (_Hemichromis guttatus_?)
PG.= Pearl Gourami (_Trichopodus leerii_)
Pl.= common Pleco (_Pterygoplichthys pardalis_)
RbS.= Rainbow Shark (_Epalzeorhynchos frenatum_)
RTS.= Red Tail Shark (_Epalzeorynchos bicolor_)
Sal.=Salvini (_Trichromis salvini_)
SFPl.= gold spot Sail Fin Pleco (_Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus_)
SP.= Sunshine Peacock (Aulonocara hybrid?)
StP.= Strawberry Peacock (Aulonocara hybrid)
ZD.= Zebra Danio (_Danio rerio_)
ZO.= Zebra Obliquidens _Astatotilapia latifasciata_

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 27-30, 2018.


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Acei
A.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 6 3/4" 87g
https://i.imgur.com/eFZi7MC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8PO7YMA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4SDXzQK.jpg
A.4 f (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 7" 132g
https://i.imgur.com/ikRNqEQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/68IvN2R.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/vQmTGGL.jpg
A.7 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 5 3/4" 52g
https://i.imgur.com/FTxQxbt.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/18VxT1J.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/9xGe2r4.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Albino Socolofi
AS.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 4 7/8" 36g
https://i.imgur.com/O0A3v0r.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/sGz2YQZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tOFcxxB.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Bristle Nose pleco
BN.2 f (Purchased: May 2015) 5" 39g
https://i.imgur.com/kHnakkV.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/57FP2qL.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/p1kxrPp.jpg
BN.4 f (Purchased: July 2015) 5 1/2" 48g
https://i.imgur.com/wjjBiOa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZRzXZ0I.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hzkUbp2.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Chinese Algae Eater
CAE.5 m (Purchased: May 2015) 5 7/8" 26g
https://i.imgur.com/XgXktAj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/6lh0RDr.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/SLGrtBD.jpg
CAE.7 m (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 3 1/2" 7g
https://i.imgur.com/ELZpZ9A.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TdFT4LZ.jpg
CAE.8 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 3" 4g


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Clown Pleco
ClPl.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 2 1/4" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/sFWDf9W.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FFpeatP.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018 
Convict cichlid
Con.14 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 5" 57g
https://i.imgur.com/setNKCK.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/3JAB1OH.jpg[url]
[url]https://i.imgur.com/kP94RYp.jpg
Con.15 f (Born: Oct. 2015) 3 1/8" 12g
https://i.imgur.com/MX0oVpX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ehYvT4F.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/cxRf6JR.jpg
Con.16 f (Born: Oct. 2015) 3 1/8" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/j9S1Xyu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FAy4C4Y.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QA8lNAl.jpg
Con.17 m (Born: April 2016) 4 3/4" 50g
https://i.imgur.com/XQxFH5f.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/M8xiD1P.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Uso7I4T.jpg
Con.18 m (Born: April 2016) 4 7/8" 56g
https://i.imgur.com/FFFBdMF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NkeRnnt.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S72Aswd.jpg
Con.19 m (Born: April 2016) 5" 51g
https://i.imgur.com/nY9YpOY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/b6kykNr.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CDmkxUU.jpg
Con.20 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/4" 14g
https://i.imgur.com/IdcO2ML.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/okVrwJK.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/06WpPEf.jpg
Con.21 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/8" 12g
https://i.imgur.com/SHUhl4W.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/y0Q0ofw.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/UAcGwZf.jpg
Con.22 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/8" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/bowQR7H.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/PYdavZN.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/h02pCIO.jpg
Con.23 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/8" 12g
https://i.imgur.com/0xNEwLJ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/JntPrMj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Swi3kpx.jpg
Con.27 m (Born: April 2018) 2 3/8" 5g
Largest of about 10. Product of Con.14 m X Con.23 f
https://i.imgur.com/YW9lSGw.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wwj3fUR.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Demasoni
180 gal.
Dem.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 3 7/8" 18g
https://i.imgur.com/LZ31FvP.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Kl0dgZ5.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/03yK1Ho.jpg
Dem.3 f (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 3 1/8" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/wGvUdF1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Ko01jf5.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QvqTrE4.jpg
Dem.27 f (Born: April 2015) 3" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/WJzY34t.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/qusHJuI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/6J44iFI.jpg
Dem.28 f (Born: April 2015) 2 5/8" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/mMsXmVl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/vQ2Zu5h.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Qkq8dLj.jpg

90gal.
Dem.33 m (Born: May 2015) 3 1/2" 15g
https://i.imgur.com/XTfAi2n.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yqeiLku.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yqeiLku.jpg

75 gal.
Dem.36 f (Born: May 2015) 2 3/4" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/thYld5Q.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/8AUHLzD.jpg
Dem.37 f (Born: May 2015) 2 3/4" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/cxsH3Hx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/T2DlITi.jpg
Dem.41 m (Born: 2016) 2 7/8" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/EbsSeTO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Mvrj6qW.jpg
Dem.44 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 2 7/8" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/qt1PC01.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CLQZaJe.jpg

125 gal. 
Dem.45 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 2 1/2" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/mZt1LHX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/KuiJBtE.jpg
Dem.46 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 2 3/8" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/yqWjKT6.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/lEOfPQM.jpg
Dem.47 m (Born: Aug. 2017) 2 3/8" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/5JDl40z.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/9EAkQE0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/40Z2mM9.jpg
Dem.48 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 2 1/4" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/sPmBR1Q.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FARpZY6.jpg
Dem.49 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 2" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/VMsML9Z.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ko55nDB.jpg
Dem.50 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 1 7/8" 2g
https://i.imgur.com/AYtAF0C.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QMnDPj6.jpg
Dem.51 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 1 7/8" 2g
https://i.imgur.com/LmZHDiV.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rNnNjRe.jpg
Dem.52 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 1 3/4" 2g
https://i.imgur.com/aQXjUN3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2Xgq704.jpg
Dem. 53 u (Born: Aug. 2017) 1 5/8" 1g
https://i.imgur.com/CumBrxk.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/PbOI447.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Electric Blue ahli
EB.1 m (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 5 1/4" 33g
https://i.imgur.com/ZAUid3v.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Mxlus1S.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fBMQtma.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018 
Electric Yellow
EY.7 f (Born: April 2015) 4 1/8" 26g
https://i.imgur.com/u2QTgfY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wK4VZWQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S2ZsGVj.jpg
EY.9 f (Born: April 2015) 3 7/8" 22g
https://i.imgur.com/kDW5coX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uqQbBWE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TxJm6Gs.jpg
EY.15 f (Born: April 2015) 4 1/4" 29g
https://i.imgur.com/MfZYfdb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QasVTaD.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/jJXHzCF.jpg
EY.17 f (Born: April 2015) 4" 23g
https://i.imgur.com/XhYmDOa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1fOBXcQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/sGDu7HF.jpg

EY.29 m (Born: Aug. 2017) 3 5/8" 15g
https://i.imgur.com/w09DM5A.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EpEnoUS.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/x3FXED2.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Gourami
G.11 m (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 3 5/8" 12g
https://i.imgur.com/YeUmKsa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/jDhTRfN.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CIWamX4.jpg
G.12 u (Purchased: April 2018) 2 1/8" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/dmMcyXd.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LrBY4gB.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Giant Danio
180 gal.
GD.16 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 7/8" 12g
GD.17 u (Purchased: Oct. 2014) 3 5/8" 8g
GD.23 u (Purchased: Sept. 2015) 3 5/8" 7g
GD.24 u (Purchased: Sept.2015) 3 1/8" 5g
75 gal.
GD.27 u (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 3 1/2" 8g
GD.33 u (Purchased: Oct.2017) 2 3/4" 4g


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Neon Jewel cichlid
NJ.1 f (Purchased: May 2016) 4 3/8" 32g
https://i.imgur.com/60t8x7e.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/C1jZK7e.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/djbutbX.jpg
NJ.8 m (Born: Jan. 2017) 5 3/8" 54g
https://i.imgur.com/sxHiXUo.jpg


http://imgur.com/9vAcns6

https://i.imgur.com/HcH09uL.jpg
NJ.10 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 3 7/8" 19g
https://i.imgur.com/ATvUl6z.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nW8tzei.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/3urwTWY.jpg
NJ.11 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 5 1/2" 61g
https://i.imgur.com/Cez24fY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Yf6DR5T.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NnguSP5.jpg
NJ.12 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 5 3/8" 56g
https://i.imgur.com/7CP86Yu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/MNFjc0d.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/OzKep4G.jpg
NJ.13 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 5 3/8" 55g
https://i.imgur.com/0KomgRO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fA1RKUq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kxPQPYz.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Pearl Gourami
PG.1 f (Purchased: April 2018) 2 5/8" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/ZSiJxPJ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rSwvaap.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018 
common Pleco
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 9 3/8" 104g
https://i.imgur.com/LP2nj0x.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CPTXbLn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/llq2kuR.jpg
Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 11 1/8" 185g
https://i.imgur.com/tfr6SS8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/6AowIlv.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/eKhQyyL.jpg
Pl.5 u (Purchased: March 2016) 9 5/8" 110g
https://i.imgur.com/EdfCvzS.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kqZ3LDR.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kqZ3LDR.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Rainbow Shark
RbS.1 u (Purchased: Nov. 2016) 5" 21g
https://i.imgur.com/NwITxpo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2bEbhYp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RKomHPb.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Red Tail Shark 
RTS.2 u (Purchased: Dec. 2014) 5 1/2" 33g
https://i.imgur.com/DMsWziy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/qvlkRdZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uYzpBgY.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Salvini
Sal.13 m (Born: March 2015) 8" 253g
https://i.imgur.com/jo9jGNI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/6X132Xe.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fCU5Bq0.jpg
Sal.14 f (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 3 1/4" 11g
https://i.imgur.com/mHnQn2R.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0nJ17C1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HyFJNOF.jpg
Sal.15 f (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 2 3/4" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/MTAqF6x.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mQv2GBW.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Cpkcwyr.jpg
Sal.16 f (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 2 5/8" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/Ye3s2kd.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5mYTI31.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1AccbC8.jpg
Sal.17 f (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 2 3/8" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/OAfevmc.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/a2cyguo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5fnu4rs.jpg
Sal.18 m (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 2 1/2" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/obm0nP4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/SjraTov.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/3cLYjpw.jpg
Sal.19 m (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 2 1/4"
https://i.imgur.com/zxhlClz.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4CoUf0B.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/pDxQJyB.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
gold spot Sail Fin Pleco
SFPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 10" 159g
https://i.imgur.com/UToxEMB.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/OLGHtQL.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aODKPhV.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Sunshine Peacock
SP.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 6 1/8" 68g
https://i.imgur.com/T1WEw0l.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/51dSn6N.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HuS7aSo.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Strawberry Peacock
StP.1 u (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 3" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/3jrAoM9.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/H4nk1sO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/82y8AAP.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Zebra Danio
ZD.1 u (Purchased: April 2018) 1 1/2" <1g
https://i.imgur.com/Ps3UvcH.jpg
ZD.2 u (Purchased: April 2018) 1 3/8" <1g
ZD.3 u (Purchased: April 2018) 1 3/8" <1g
* all 3 zebra danios on the weight scale gave a reading of 2g.


----------



## BC in SK

2018
Zebra Obliquidens
ZO.1 f (Purchased: April 2016) 4 3/4" 28g
https://i.imgur.com/H0sM7mG.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/MrMTZYT.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ehl9i2w.jpg
ZO.2 f (Purchased: April 2016) 4 1/4" 18g
https://i.imgur.com/HUYUlQ2.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/BU3iJTa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4DkClci.jpg
ZO.3 m (Purchasaed: Aug. 2018) 3 1/4" 9g
https://i.imgur.com/UxCXNto.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/srkq9LP.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/52Ag0d8.jpg
ZO.4 f (Purchased: April 2018) 3 1/4" 10g
https://i.imgur.com/89yZiUb.jpg
ZO.5 f (Purchased: April 2018) 3 1/8" 8g
https://i.imgur.com/5szphGJ.jpg
ZO.6 f (Purchased: July 2018) 2 7/8" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/vkEo0Uj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0unyWDA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/0nQUsT7.jpg
ZO.7 f (Purchased: July 2018) 3" 7g
https://i.imgur.com/RPEaCIJ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/GPt9AUc.jpg
ZO.8 f (Purchased: July 2018) 2 7/8" 7g
https://i.imgur.com/6Ia8cip.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Z55OulZ.jpg
ZO.9 f (Purchased: July 2018) 2 3/4" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/VgV8FrV.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/PaNqFEX.jpg
ZO.10 f (Purchased: July 2018) 2 3/4" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/N1yNZty.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5ZYh5CU.jpg
ZO.11 f (Purchased: July 2018) 2 5/8" 4g
https://i.imgur.com/3sHfO9F.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CIfELZV.jpg
ZO.12 u (Born: Dec. 2018) 1/2"
One of about 12 fry. Product of ZO.3 m X ZO.6 f.
https://i.imgur.com/AKVQpfR.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fJD7gkQ.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2019
g= grams
m=male
f=female
u=unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus a number denotes a fish
A.= Acei
AS.= Albino Socolofi (_Chindongo socolofi_)
BN.= Bristle Nose Pleco (_Ancistrus cirrhosus_)
CAE.- Chinese Algae Eater (_Gyrinocheilus aymonieri _)
ClPl.= Clown pleco (_Panque maccus_)
Con.= Convict cichlid (_Amatitlania nigrofasciata_)
Dem.= Demasoni (_Chindongo demasoni_)
EY.= Electric yellow (_Labidochromis caruleus_)
NJ.= Neon Jewel (_Hemichromis guttatus_)
Pl.= Common Pleco (_Pterygoplichthys pardalis_)
RbS.= Rainbow Shark (_Epalzeorhynchos frenatum_)
Sal.=Salvini (_Trichromis salvini_)
SFPl.= Gold Spot Sail Fin Pleco _Pterygoplichthys joseilmaianus_)
SP.=Sunshine Peacock (Aulonocara hybrid?)
ZD.= Zebra Danio (_Danio rerio_)
ZO.= Zebra Obliquidens (_Astatotilapia latifasciata_)

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 26 and 27, 2019.


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Acei
A.4 f (Purchased: Nov. 2015) 7 3/8" 142g


http://imgur.com/C4YCWFn




http://imgur.com/Tu9JOmr




http://imgur.com/v3rfID7

A.7 u (Born: Dec. 2016) 6" 54g


http://imgur.com/F8vJqTi




http://imgur.com/Rwr8MUG


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Albino Socolofi
AS.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 4 7/8" 29g


http://imgur.com/DydNU32




http://imgur.com/67MxEEk


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Bristle Nose Pleco
BN.2 f (Purchased: May 2015) 5 3/8" 45g


http://imgur.com/9Nh1sNi




http://imgur.com/l6LfpEx

BN.4 f (Purchased: July 2015) 5 3/4" 52g


http://imgur.com/nWzrZal




http://imgur.com/nOf1O0V


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Chinese Algae Eater
CAE.5 m (Purchased: May 2015) 5 7/8" 27g


http://imgur.com/mlosLvJ




http://imgur.com/eUILd5v

CAE.8 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 3 5/8" 8g


http://imgur.com/aKurkHU




http://imgur.com/OYWtb4r


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Clown Pleco
ClPl.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 2 1/2" 6g


http://imgur.com/jsfJ2rt




http://imgur.com/mRAmg7S


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Convict Cichlid
150 gal.
Con.14 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 5 1/4" 66g


http://imgur.com/QPsWAx8




http://imgur.com/dqZnSoC

Con. 17 m (Born: April 2016) 4 7/8" 67g


http://imgur.com/5Yu5RWk




http://imgur.com/GjFKUwe

Con.18 m (Born: April 2016) 5 1/2" 73g


http://imgur.com/bJLyteX




http://imgur.com/8F45UlI


125 gal.
Con.15 f (Born: Oct.2015) 3 3/8" 15g


http://imgur.com/kawmPC8




http://imgur.com/0jiyk4Z

Con.16 f (Born: Oct 2015) 3 1/4" 10g


http://imgur.com/OI4jjN1




http://imgur.com/O6v6OFE

Con.20 f (Born: April 2016) 3 3/8" 13g


http://imgur.com/htodqNN




http://imgur.com/qWs55Uv

Con.21 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/8" 11g


http://imgur.com/0gc75bC




http://imgur.com/NDR3SLP

Con.22 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/8" 12g


http://imgur.com/iTEgIpw




http://imgur.com/0oOKeLJ

Con.23 f (Born: April 2016) 3 1/4" 12g


http://imgur.com/uwjn84J




http://imgur.com/HZPH2bW

Con.27 m (Born: April 2018) 4" 24g


http://imgur.com/2QXSBFs




http://imgur.com/KEaIHuF

Con.28 u (Born: April 2018) 2 3/8" 3g


http://imgur.com/8YhqYKY




http://imgur.com/u7U9rch

Con.29 m (Purchased: June 2019) 4 5/8" 30g


http://imgur.com/oIMSZ5c




http://imgur.com/kBYIpkZ

Con.30 f (Purchased: June 2019) 2 3/8" 5g


http://imgur.com/P81yR9k




http://imgur.com/qPqLU84

Con.31 f (Purchased: Sept 2019) 2 1/8" 3g


http://imgur.com/jU5foxh




http://imgur.com/ODDHULP


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Demasoni
180 gal.
Dem.1 m (Purchased: Jan. 2015) 4" 20g


http://imgur.com/Xtm15yT




http://imgur.com/e52EnD1




http://imgur.com/Ayswm1B

Dem.27 f (Born: April 2015) 3" 8g


http://imgur.com/tuBjVMH




http://imgur.com/PNSsfLN




http://imgur.com/Q2Ow4My

Dem.28 f (Born: April 2015) 3" 8g


http://imgur.com/aAEGnzz




http://imgur.com/3crIUQe




http://imgur.com/4uzS0CU


150 gal.
Dem.33 m (Born: May 2015) 3 3/4" 18g


http://imgur.com/lyzGjU8




http://imgur.com/IQx4URD


125 gal.
Dem.36 f (Born: May 2015) 3" 8g


http://imgur.com/7kjIF60




http://imgur.com/8pIiQkX

Dem.37 f (Born: May 2015) 2 3/4" 5g


http://imgur.com/JEkVwtP




http://imgur.com/fIMDijY

Dem.38 f (Born: May 2015) 3" 8g


http://imgur.com/fXs9wyJ




http://imgur.com/8Y2e7Mi

Dem.41 m (Born: 2016) 2 7/8" 7g


http://imgur.com/D5BGqNB




http://imgur.com/7owZATK

Dem.45 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 2 1/2" 4g


http://imgur.com/wCadAAa




http://imgur.com/Q9wD6DE

Dem. 47 m (Born: Aug. 2017) 2 5/8" 5g


http://imgur.com/yBXbBWJ




http://imgur.com/uEPqFI9

Dem.49 f (Born: Aug. 2017) 2 1/4" 3g


http://imgur.com/061ySHj




http://imgur.com/G3BvD2l

Dem.50 f (Born: Aug. 2017) 2 1/4" 3g


http://imgur.com/agUCG3W




http://imgur.com/Q7KfBj6


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Electric Yellow
EY.7 f (Born: April 2015) 4 1/4" 26g


http://imgur.com/O88dGQg




http://imgur.com/zaoUvH3




http://imgur.com/09cMknR

EY.9 f (Born: April 2015) 4 1/8" 22g


http://imgur.com/CLXm0Al




http://imgur.com/fWtbVWH




http://imgur.com/sF8H8GX

EY.15 f (Born: April 2015) 4 3/8" 29g


http://imgur.com/cbHMKO3




http://imgur.com/HvW1P6A




http://imgur.com/zpcXupl

EY. 29 m (Born: Aug. 2017) 4 1/8" 22g


http://imgur.com/WHl0vqS




http://imgur.com/q1keCNP




http://imgur.com/31YQ67U


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Gourami
G.11 m (Purchased: Oct. 2017) 3 1/4" 7g


http://imgur.com/aCZZfGf




http://imgur.com/RFJiYZ7


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Neon Jewel
NJ.8 m (Born: Jan. 2017) 5 1/2" 49g


http://imgur.com/n4xyVMW




http://imgur.com/GVvqWHo

NJ.10 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 4" 22g


http://imgur.com/vdp6YG4




http://imgur.com/O3J1kx6


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Common Pleco
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 9 3/8" 116g


http://imgur.com/I8H1zgv




http://imgur.com/6HN0koT

Pl.4 u (Purchased: Sept 2010) 11 5 /8" 206g


http://imgur.com/i1wJJ7x




http://imgur.com/F5QcnNF




http://imgur.com/et0E1mP


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Rainbow Shark
RbS.1 u (Purchased: Nov. 2016) 5 3/8" 24g
https://i.imgur.com/Gw97WUg.jpg?1


http://imgur.com/tI5pfol


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Salvini
Sal.13 m (Born: March 2015) 8" 226g


http://imgur.com/I70sF9C




http://imgur.com/NcMSG7q




http://imgur.com/ovKW8NI

Sal.14 f (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 4 1/8" 25g


http://imgur.com/s78s2Ts




http://imgur.com/iXLwnwc




http://imgur.com/nfuUbIj

Sal.15 f (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 3 7/8" 19g


http://imgur.com/zFVqHLu




http://imgur.com/2mFyfJl




http://imgur.com/Qvfskhu

Sal.16 f (Purchased: Aug 2018) 3 7/8" 18g


http://imgur.com/sQNlHT0




http://imgur.com/4RnQ0pm




http://imgur.com/5tGUKwH

Sal. 18 m (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 4 3/4" 36g


http://imgur.com/Hn0w36k




http://imgur.com/ot1Hw8e


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Gold Spot Sail Fin Pleco
SfPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 10 3/8" 179g


http://imgur.com/zYKu3Fr




http://imgur.com/kjbLbMj


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Sunshine Peacock
SP.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 6 1/8" 64g


http://imgur.com/5JSAiTb




http://imgur.com/WAV3D7r


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Zebra Danio
ZD.1 u (Purchased: April 2018) 1 3/4"


http://imgur.com/awnPKIw


----------



## BC in SK

2019
Zebra Obliquidens
180 gal.
ZO.3 m (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 4 1/8" 18g


http://imgur.com/tYRKnrS




http://imgur.com/XRgDhKM




http://imgur.com/DsNfPMq

ZO.5 f (Purchased: April 2018) 3 3/4" 13g


http://imgur.com/JOsjnyY




http://imgur.com/Qt36xHL

ZO.6 f (Purchased: July 2018) 3 5/8" 12g


http://imgur.com/PWQtkJJ




http://imgur.com/OlNifmr

ZO.7 f (Purchased: July 2018) 3 1/4" 8g


http://imgur.com/ys8QA8o




http://imgur.com/zSulYS0

ZO.8 f (Purchased: July 2016) 3 3/8" 10g


http://imgur.com/XfXuHRX




http://imgur.com/XfXuHRX

ZO.9 m (Purchased: July 2016) 4 1/4" 18g


http://imgur.com/AOF1vmW




http://imgur.com/LOE2ma3

ZO.10 f (Purchased: July 2016) 4 1/8" 17g


http://imgur.com/DeVBZbJ




http://imgur.com/Ukg3KZ7




http://imgur.com/TKuqjvp

ZO.11 f (Purchased: July 2016) 4 1/8" 19g


http://imgur.com/K4cM0G7




http://imgur.com/GExCYBD


150 gal. 
Zo.12 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3 1/4" 8g
Zo.13 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3 1/4" 8g
ZO.14 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3 1/8" 8g
ZO.15 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3 1/8" 8g
ZO.16 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3" 7g
ZO.17 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3" 7g
ZO.18 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3" 7g
ZO.19 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 7/8" 7g
ZO.20 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 5/8" 5g

125 gal.
ZO.21 f (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 1/2" 4g


http://imgur.com/y7UPC6f




http://imgur.com/MHPyHdf

ZO.22 f (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 3/8" 3g


http://imgur.com/4cIlr44




http://imgur.com/YUhiCbY

ZO.23 f (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 1/2" 3g
ZO.24 f (Born: Dec.2018) 2 1/2" 4g
ZO.25 f (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 1/2" 4g
ZO.26 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 3" 7g
ZO.27 m (Bornec.2018) 2 7/8" 6g
ZO.28 m (Bornec. 2018) 2 3/4" 5g
ZO.29 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 2 3/4" 5g
ZO.30 m (Born: Dec> 2018) 2 3/4" 5g


----------



## BC in SK

2020
g=grams
m=male
f=female
u=unknown or undetermined sex

Abbreviation plus number denotes a fish
A.=Acei (_Pseudotropheus _ sp. "acei")
AS.=Albino Socolofi (_Chindongo socolofi_)
BN.= Bristle Nose Pleco (_Ancistrus cirrhosus_)
CAE.= Chinese Algae Eater (_Gyrinocheilus aymonieri_)
ClPl.= Clown pleco (_Panque maccus_)
Con.= Convict Cichlid (_Amatitlania nigrofasciata_)
EY.= Electric Yellow (_Labidochromis caeruleus_)
NJ.= Neon Jewel Cichlid (_Hemichromis guttatus_)
PL.= Common Pleco (_Pterygoplichthys pardalis_)
RbS.= Rainbow Shark (_Epalzeorhynchos frenatum_)
Sal.= Salvini (_Trichromis salvini)_)
SfPl.= Gold Spot Sail Fin Pleco (Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus)
SP.= Sunshine Peacock (Aulonocara species or hybryid)
ZO.= Zebra Obliquidens (_Astatotilapia latifasciata_)

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Dec. 26, 2020.


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Acei
A.7 m (Born: Dec. 2016) 6 3/4" 86g
https://i.imgur.com/CJz5l2K.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wh41dJA.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mG7VdAv.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020 
Albino Socolofi
AS.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 5 3/8" 49g
https://i.imgur.com/ht2AQ3y.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ApZPVVu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wNlEVmX.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Bristle Nose Pleco
BN.4 f (Purchased: July 2015) 6" 51g
https://i.imgur.com/z7xzUNM.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/WX4VQLq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wrJx3TD.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Chinese Algae Eater
CAE.8 u (Purchased: Dec 2017) 4 3/8" 16g
https://i.imgur.com/K4XBuyq.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/9fW3YDY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/491AzrY.jpg
CAE.9 u (Purchased: Jan. 2020) 3 1/4" 6g
https://i.imgur.com/ClKwF6d.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/KYw1FJ1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2LRpmUy.jpg?1


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Clown Pleco
ClPl.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 2 5/8" 5g
https://i.imgur.com/eYR2sys.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/XXaU26q.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/akH2FQz.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Convict Cichlid
Con.14 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 5 7/8" 94g
https://i.imgur.com/kQKbPuU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/D0ukJ7h.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/3GkunrL.jpg?1
Con.17 m (Born: April 2016) 5 5/8" 91g
https://i.imgur.com/dZu3eDc.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/B53h7cE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mqcW4E5.jpg?1
Con.18 m (Born: April 2016) 5 1/2" 72g
https://i.imgur.com/jR9M7B7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/IVdKxpV.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yC6K2UC.jpg
Con.32 m (Born: June 2020) 2 3/8" 4g
Product of Con.27m X Con.22f
https://i.imgur.com/JDkBuvl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/eatJqsM.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xVJFwAG.jpg
Con.33 f (Born: June 2020) 2 1/4" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/1GMVIBb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/heyIYD8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RnVvyWv.jpg
Con.34 f (Born: June 2020) 2 1/4" 3g
https://i.imgur.com/hfuM2na.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/KZTU8Km.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/udPEuB4.jpg?1
Con.35 f (Born : June 2020) 2" 2g
https://i.imgur.com/AGFuMti.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nTWjhyC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/31DFXYo.jpg
Con.36 u (Born: June 2020) 1 5/8"
Con.37 u (Born: June 2020) 1 1/2"
Con.38 u (Born: June 2020) 1 1/2"
Con.39 u (Born: June 2020) 1 1/2"
Con.40 u (Born: June 2020) 1 3/8"
Con.41 u (Born: June 2020) 1 1/4"
Con.42 u (Born: June 2020) 1 1/4"
Con.43 u (Born: June 2020) 1 1/8"
Con.44 u (Born: June 2020) 1"
Con.45 u (Born: June 2020) 1"
Con.46 u (Born: June 2020) 7/8"


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Electric Yellow
EY.29 m (Born: Aug.2017) 4 7/8" 43g
https://i.imgur.com/Tt8NF0S.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/GWEjuFK.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4vI7d8d.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Neon Jewel Cichlid 
NJ.10 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 27g
https://i.imgur.com/JqCKAv7.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/YNV3xqF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/KQnqvut.jpg?1


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Common Pleco
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 9 7/8" 119g
https://i.imgur.com/IF4qQA8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/SFkNE3r.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/qzi44lG.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Rainbow Shark
RbS.1 u (Purchased: Nov. 2016) 5 3/4" 30g
https://i.imgur.com/0oLj85j.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Lk5r1I1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/oS3SELl.jpg?1


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Salvini
Sal.13 m (Born: March 2015) 8" 230g
https://i.imgur.com/yzT0pbe.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/WIBsyki.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EygQHWP.jpg?1
Sal.18 m (Purchased: Aug. 2018) 7 1/4" 152g
https://i.imgur.com/2NAiS4f.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/usBvbXu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5G9ZgMg.jpg?1


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Gold Spot Sail Fin Pleco
SfPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 10 3/4" 173g
https://i.imgur.com/95ug2nt.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TVOPFxu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ulRGiYb.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Sunshine Peacock
Sp.1 m (Purchased: April 2016) 6 3/4" 79g
https://i.imgur.com/WOC9jgB.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/gPQOY57.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/cw1JjSw.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2020
Zebra Obliquidens
ZO.12 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 6 1/4" 68g
https://i.imgur.com/vJvMV9j.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7xC3jib.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Q1pbKk3.jpg?1
ZO.13 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 6 1/8" 66g
https://i.imgur.com/UWTjU2n.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/gZBAWIM.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/FSHm5xc.jpg
ZO.14 m (Born: Dec. 2018) 6" 61g
https://i.imgur.com/s7apTK3.jpg?1
https://i.imgur.com/E7Tzfhr.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/o4mk6Lo.jpg


----------



## BC in SK

2021
g=grams
m=male
f=female
u= unknown or undetermined sex

Abreviation plus number denotes a fish.
BN.= Bristle Nose Pleco (_Ancistrus cirrhosus)_
CAE= Chinese Algae Eater (_Gyrinocheilus aymonieri)_
ClPl.= Clown Pleco (_Panque maccus)_
Con.= Convict Cichlid (_Amititlania nigrofasciata)_
DB.= Denison Barb (_Sahyadria denisonii)_
EY.= Electric Yellow (_Labidochromis caeruleus)_
GD.= Giant Danio (_Devario aequipinnatus)_
NJ.= Neon Jewel (_Hemichromis guttatus)_
Pl.= Common Pleco (_Pterygoplichthys pardalis)_
Sal.= Salvini (_Trichromis salvini) _
SfPl.= Gold Spot sail fin pleco (_Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus)_

All lengths are total lengths and in inches.
All fish weighed and measured Jan. 16, 2022.


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Bristle Nose Pleco
BN.4 f (purchased: July 2015) 6" 60g
BN.4 f 2021
BN.4 f 2021
BN.4 f 2021


----------



## BC in SK

I am a little up set with this new forum set up. I've tried every possible way to link from imjur and a picture shows up instead of a link. It is going to clutter my thread up with pictures instead of links!. Pg.10 has the pictures showing up for 2019 even though they never used to show up. The new cichlid forum format is not very good.Screwed up. Should be very simple and easy to link to something. Edit: took me some time but I figured it out. "Markdown link" on imjur and paste right on to post and don't use "the insert link" on this forum.


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Chinese Algae Eater
CAE.8 u (Purchased: Dec. 2019) 4 5/8" 20g
CAE.8 u 2021
CAE.8 u 2021
CAE.8 u 2021
CAE.9 u (Purchased: Jan 2020) 3 1/2" 9g
CAE.9 u 2021
CAE.9 u 2021
CAE.9 u 2021


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Clown Pleco
ClPl.1 u (Purchased: Dec. 2017) 2 5/8" 5g
ClPl.1 u 2021
ClPl.1 u 2021


----------



## BC in SK

OK, since i am unable to find a way to link instead of posting a picture, I am going to have to limit the number of pictures. One picture per species. I've got all these pictures that I like to keep for record of my fish but I cannot link and organize them now because the thread will get totally cluttered with pictures. Edit: figured it out and fixed the problem. At least the new cichlid-forum format allows editing long after posting!


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Convict Cichlid
Con.14 m (Born: Oct. 2015) 5 7/8" 96g
Con.14 m 2021
Con.14 m 2021
Con.14 m 2021
Con.32 m (Born: June 2020) 3 5/8" 22g
Con.32 m 2021
Con.32 m 2021
Con.32 m 2021
Con.33 f (Born: June 2020) 3 1/8" 11g
Con.33 f 2021
Con.33 f 2021
Con.33 f 2021
Con.34 f (Born: June 2020) 3 1/4" 12g
Con.34 f 2021
Con.34 f 2021
Con.34 f 2021
Con.35 f (Born: June 2020) 2 5/8" 8g
Con.35 f 2021
Con.35 f 2021
Con.35 f 2021
Con.40 m (Born: June 2020) 3 3/8" 13g
Con.40 m 2021
Con.40 m 2021
Con.40 m 2021
Con.41 m (Born: June 2020) 3" 10g
Con.41 m 2021
Con.41 m 2021
Con.41 m 2021
Con.42 m (Born: June 2020) 2 7/8" 9g
Con.42 m 2021
Con.42 m 2021
Con.42 m 2021
Con.43 f (Born: June 2020) 2 5/8" 5g
Con.43 f 2021
Con.43 f 2021
Con.43 f 2021
Con.44 f (Born: June 2020) 2 1/8" 3g
Con.44 f 2021
Con.44 f 2021
Con.44 f 2021
Con.45 f (Born: June 2020) 2 1/8" 3g
Con.45 f 2021
Con.45 f 2021
Con.45 f 2021
Con.46 f (Born: June 2020) 1 1/2" 1g
Con.46 f 2021
Con.46 f 2021
Con.46 f 2021


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Denison Barb
DB.1 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 1/2" 3g
DB.1 u 2021
DB.1 u 2021
DB.1 u 2021

DB.2 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 1/8" 2g
DB.3 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 1 3/4" 1g
DB.4 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 1 3/4" 1g


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Electric Yellow
EY.29 m (Born: Aug. 2017) 5 1/8" 53g
EY.29 m 2021
EY.29 m 2021
EY.29 m 2021


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Giant Danio
150 gal.
GD.34 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3 3/8" 8g
GD.34 u 2021
GD.34 u 2021
GD.34 u 2021
GD.35 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3 3/8" 8g
GD.36 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3 3/8" 8g
GD.37 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3 1/8' 7g
GD.38 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3 1/8" 7g
GD.39 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3" 6g
GD.40 u (Purchased: June 2021) 3" 6g
125 gal.
GD.41 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 1/2" 4g
GD.41 u 2021
GD.41 u 2021
GD.41 u 2021
GD.42 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 1/2" 3g
GD.43 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 3/8" 3g
GD.44 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 3/8" 3g
GD.45 u (Purchased: Nov. 2021) 2 1/4" 3g


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Neon Jewel
NJ.10 f (Born: Dec. 2016) 4 1/4" 27g
NJ.10 f 2021
NJ.10 f 2021
NJ.10 f 2021


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Common Pleco
Pl.3 u (Purchased: Sept. 2010) 10" 114g
Pl.3 u 2021
Pl.3 u 2021
Pl.3 u 2021


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Salvini
Sal.18 m (Purchased: Aug 2018) 7 1/2" 184g
Sal.18 m 2021
Sal.18 m 2021
Sal.18 m 2021


----------



## BC in SK

2021
Gold Spot Sail Fin Pleco
SfPl.1 u (Purchased: July 2015) 10 5/8" 154g
SfPl.1 u 2021
SfPl.1 u 2021
SfPl.1 u 2021


----------



## BC in SK

Aha! Finally figured it out. Don't need to got to insert link at all on this forum. Use "mark down link' on imjur and just paste on the thread. I still can edit so I will go back and attempt to fix my thread.


----------

